# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu

## Arbushi

Gjergj Kastrioti lindi në Krujë dhe ishte djali i Gjon Kastriotit, princit të Shqipërisë së mesme i cili ishte i obliguar që Perandorisë Turke ti paguajë tatim. Në mënyrë që të sigurojë besnikërinë e prijësve lokal Sultani i merrte djemtë e tyre dhe i dërgonte në Turqi. Gjergj Kastrioti përcjelli shkollën ushtarake në Perandorinë Turke dhe që i emëruar Skender Beu që në turqishtë do të thotë princi Aleksandër.

Ai qe i dalluar si një nga oficerët më të mirë në disa skuadra Osmane në Azinë e Vogël dhe Europë, për çka edhe morri nga Sultani titullin e Gjeneralit. Skenderbeu luftoi edhe kundër Grekëve, Serbve dhe Hungarezve, dhe disa burime thojnë se ka mbajtur lidhje të fshehta me Raguzë, Venedikun, Vladislasin e Hungarisë si dhe Alfonsin e V të Napolit. Sultani Murati i II ia dha titullin Vali çka e bëri Gjergj Kastriotin Guvernator Gjeneral të disa krahinave të Shqipërisë. 
Më 1443, gjatë betejës kundër Hungarezëve te Nishi, ai e lëshoi ushtrinë Osmane dhe shkoi në Krujë. Në kalanë e Krujës Skenderbeu ngriti Flamurin Shqipëtarë, flamurin e kuq më shqiponjë të zezë dykrerëshe në mes, dhe tha fjalin e njohur: "Nuk ju solla unë lirinë, ate e gjeta këtu, në mesin e juve".

Gjergj Kastrioti arriti të bashkojë të gjithë princat Shqipëtar në qytetin e Lezhës (Lidhja e Lezhës, 1444) dhe ti udhëheqi ata në luftën kundër Turqve.

Gjatë 25 viteve të ardhshme ai luftoi, me forca që rrallë herë kalonin 20.000 ushtarë, me ushtrinë më të fuqishme të asaj kohe dhe arriti që të dal fitues për 25 vjetë të tëra. Më 1450 Ushtria Turke qe e udhëhequr nga vetë Sultan Murati i II i cili vdiq gjatë rrugës duke e kthyer nga beteja e hupur. Dy herë të tjera , më 1466 dhe 1467, Mehmeti i II, pushtuesi i Konstantinopolit, udhëheqi ushtrinë Turke kundër Skenderbeut dhe dështoi. Perandoria Turke provoi ta pushtoi Krujën 24 herë dhe dështoi të 24 herët.

Për një të katërtën e shekullit Skenderbeu ndaloi pushtimin Turk në Evropën Katolike.

Pasë vdekjes së tijë më 1468 në Lezhë nga shkaqet natyrore, ushtarët e tijë u bënë rezistencë Turqve për 12 vjetë. Më 1480 Shqipëria definitivishtë u pushtua nga Perandoria Turke. 

Kur Turqit e gjetën vorrin e Skenderbeut në kishën e Shën Nikut në Lezhë, e hapën ate dhe morrën eshtrat e Skenderbeut për të cilat besohej se sjellin fat. Më 1480 Turqit ndërmorrën pushtimin në Itali dhe pushtuan qytetin e Otrantos.

Skenderbeu dhe vepra e tijë nuk mbetën të përmenden vetëm në tokat Shqipëtare. Volteri ka menduar se Perandoria Bizantine do të kishte egzistuar sikur të kishte një udhëheqës sikur Skenderbeun. Disa poet dhe kompozitorë gjithashtu kanë gjetë inspirimin e vetë në mjeshtërinë ushtarake të tijë. Poeti Francez i shekullit 19, Ronsard, shkroi një vjershë kushtuar Gjergj Kastriotit. Të njejtën gjë bëri edhe poeti Amerikan i shekullit 19, Longfellow. Antonio Vivaldi komponoi operën e cila titullohet Skenderbeu.

Skenderbeu sot është hero kombëtar i Shqipërisë. Shumë muzeume dhe monumente janë ngritur në nder të tijë anembanë Shqipërisë dhe në mesin e tyre edhe Muzeumi i Skenderbeut në kalanë e famshme të Krujës.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Arbushi

bato ipare
Anetar i ri
Posts: 14
(1/4/02 2:53:09 am)
Reply  Marlowe, Shekspir dhe Skenderbeu.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ne nje nga sallat e Corpus Christi College, ne
Universitetin e Cambridge-it ne Angli, midis pikturave
te tjera te shumta, gjendet e varur edhe nje portret i
nje njeriu, i cili, qe nga lartesite e 400 vjeteve,
vazhdon te shohe me te njejten veshtrim te heshtur
studentet e panumert qe koha i sjell perpara tij.
Simbas regjistrave dhe vertetimeve nga burime te
treta, ai eshte portreti origjinal i Christofer
Marlowe. Nje punim vaji tipik i asaj kohe, dhe ne nje
kend te saj bashke me shenimin e vitit 1585, si viti i
berjes se portretit, eshte dhe nje citim latinisht:
"Quod me nutrit me destruit".
Christofer Marlowe eshte nje nga poetet dhe
dramaturget me te medhenj te letersise angleze, i cili
brenda jetes se tij te shkurter (jetoi vetem 29 vjet)
qe ne gjendje te ndriconte me nje drite aq te forte sa
qe ajo drite shihet edhe sot e kesaj dite. Marlow
ishte nje nga 9 femijet e nje kepucari. Duke i pas
dhene natyra (ose zoti)nje mendje shume te afte, ai
vazhdon shkollen dhe ne nje fare pike i ofrohet edhe
nje burse per te vazhduar ne kolegj, ku ai studion
biblen, filozofi, histori. Ne fund, mbasi desh e
perjashtuan nga shkolla per mungesa te shumta te
paarsyeshme, me nderhyrje nga keshilli privat i
mbretereshes, arriti te marre Bachelor of Arts nga
Corpus Christi College ne Cambridge. Shume shpejt
behet i njohur per poemat dhe dramat e tij, krijime qe
i hapin dyert me te larta te shoqerise londineze, por
ne te njeten kohe behet i njohtur ca edhe me shume per
menyren jo te zakonshme te te jetuarit. Ai beri
gjithshka. Ishte agjent i sherbimeve sekrete te
mbretereshes, u burgos dy here per historira qe
mbaruan me nga nje te vdekur. Nje here e perzune nga
Hollanda si fallsifikator monedhash floriri (ne nje
nga vacanzat e tij ne burg, thone se u njoh me nje
cifut qe e inicioi ne fallsifikim monedhash), dhe se
fundi arriti deri ne ate pike sa t`ia bente borxh
kishes, kur deklaroi se bibla ishte inkonsistente.
Kunder tij u pregadit nje dosje per atheizem dhe
blasfemi, krime keto te denueshme me vdekje, dhe shoku
i tij i dhomes, nen torture, pohoi se disa shenime qe
flisnin mbi inkonsistencen e bibles, ishin shkruar nga
dora e Christofer Marlowe. Para se ti vinte ora per te
dale ne gjyq, Marlowe, mbasi kishte ngrene e kishte
pire ne nje lokal me emer ne Londer, ben sherr me nje
mikun e tij ne lidhje me pagesen e kontos, dhe ne
zenie e siper, miku i tij, mbasi i merr nje thike qe
Marlow e kishte ne dor, ia ngul tej pertej ne sy, duke
e lene te vdekur ne vend. Mbas dy ditesh e varrosen ne
nje varr pa emer, dhe me siguri Marlowe njeri do te
ishte harruar neper erresiren e historise sikur te mos
ekzistonte Marlowe poet e dramaturg.
Marlowe ne 6 vjetet e tij te krijimtarise
dramaturgjike shkroi shume vepra por nga me te
njohurat per kritiken jane Dr Faust, The jew of Malta,
Edward II , etj etj.
...Come with me, and be my love
And we will all the pleasure prove
That valleys, groves, hills and fields
Woods or steepy mountains yields...
Per te thone se nese Shekspiri ishte si drita e
mengjezit ne letersine angleze, ai ishte Ylli i
mengjezit i saj.

Deri ketu, rendi kronologjik i ngjarjeve, megjithese
ka te beje me nje personazh ne limitet e te
jashtezakonshmes, eshte me se normal e i zakonshme per
se. Por ajo qe e ben te vecante rastin e tij, eshte
fakti se shume nga studiuesit, kritiket dhe
historianet e sotem mendojne se nuk duhet bere dallim
midis Marlowe dhe William Shakespeare, sepse ata jane
i njejti person. Pervec analizes se menyres se te
shkruajturit dhe te shprehurit, qe simbas kritikes,
eshte shume e perafert, nje teori qe mbeshtet
njeshmerine midis dy personazheve, bazon analizen e
vet pikerisht ne portretin qe u permend ne fillim te
shkrimit. Simbas autorit te nje libri me titullin ""In
Search of Christopher Marlowe: A Pictorian Biography",
qe perpiqet te vertetoje kete teori, ne lidhje me
adagion qe gjendesh ne portretin e permendur me lart,
autori thote:
..."Simbas profesor Gilbert Highet, clasicist
amerikan, paralelja e saj e sakte nuk gjendet ne asnje
nga shkrimet e autoreve te vjeter greke dhe latine, te
cilet Marlow mund ti kete perdorur si burime; po
keshtu, ajo nuk gjendet as ne punimet e shkrimtareve
angleze para Marlow-it. Cuditerish, riperdorimi i saj
e pare gjehet ne nje veper disi me te vonet te
Shekspirit; se pari ne Sonetin LXXIII, ne nje perkthim
anglisht "i konsumuar prej asaj me te cilen
ushqehesh", dhe ne nje varjant te nje versioni latin
te Perikliut, akti i II, skena 2, rrjeshti 33, kur
kaloresi i katert, qe mban nje pishtar te kthyer me
koke posht qe po konsumohesh nga flaka e tij, ka nje
moto:"'Quod me alit me extinguit"...

Ne nje liber tjeter me titullin "The Murder of the
Man Who Was Shakespeare", autori shpjegon:
..." Ne dimrin e vitit 1954 une vizitova profesor
Gilbert Highet te Columbia University per te sqaruar
nese motoja latine ne portretin e Corpus Christi
College ishte perdorur nga autore greke ose latine te
antikitetit, meqenese ekzistonte mundesia qe ajo moto,
duke qene e mirenjohur nga latinistet elizabetiane
tekohes, mund ti ishte ofruar Marlowe me ane te
shkrimeve te tyre.

Gilbert Highet eshte nje nga shkollaret clasiciste me
te njohur te Amerikes, i cili eshte i specializuar ne
greqisht dhe latinisht. Une i tregova atij moton, dhe
e pyeta nese mund te percaktonte origjinen e saj ne
antikitet. Me tha te prisja. Pastaj per mbi dy ore ai
u mor me libra te leksikut latin dhe grek, libra
referimesh dhe concordimesh te cdo natyre e
pershkrimi. Mbasi e konsumoi veten dhe te gjitha
librat e tij te refernces, ai me tha:
"Asnje grek ose latin nuk e ka perdorur ndonjehere
kete moto. As kete dhe as ndonje te perafert me te. Me
duhet te konkludoj qe krijimi i saj eshte unik dhe
teper individual-qartesish unik dhe individual."

Konkluzioni, i parrezistueshem, eshte se duke qene
se te gjitha pikat identifikuese te portretit te cojne
tek Marlowe dhe se motoja e tij riduket ne nje nga
pjeset e Shekspirit (Pericles), "motoja eshte unike
dhe individuale", dhe meqenese teza ime eshte se
Marlowe shkruajti veprat e Shekspirit, atehere kjo
eshte nje konfirmim tjeter qe verteton autoresine e
Marlowe, fakt i cili mund te vihet perkrah
ngjashmerise se pabesueshme ndermejt portretit te
Corpus Christi dhe gravures se autorit-autorit real-
te pjeseve"...

Ajo qe e ben me interesante kete pershkrimin te
ketyre koheve te mjegullta e te largeta dhe qe ne nje
fare menyre ben nje lidhje indirekte te ketyre
autoreve te famshem me Shqiperine, ose me sakte me
shqiptaret, eshte fakti se dihet historikisht se vepra
e pare per skene e Christofer Marlowe ka qene "The
True History of George Scanderbeg", bazuar ne jeten e
Princit te Krishtere te Shqiperise, veper e cila ka
humbur. Nje nga vecorite e Marlowe ishte se ai ishte
aq i sukseshme si dramaturg sa veprat e tij luheshin
ne teatrin dhe nga trupa me e mire e kohes. Ne qofte
se ashtu sic thuhet nga disa specialiste, eshte e
vertet se Marlowe eshte Shekspiri, do ishte shume
interesante te dihej se cfare permbante e si
zhvillohesh vepra e tij mbi Skenderbeun. Une nga
Marlow njoh thuajse asgje, por Sheksipirin e kam
lexuar gjeresisht. Jul Cesari i famshem, elegjia e
Mark Antonit per Cesarin e vrare, ankthi i
konspiratoreve dhe vdekja e palavdishme e tyre, mundet
ne nje fare menyre te na japin nje ide se cfare force
mund te arrije fjala ne penen e Shekspirit. Le te
flase vete Shekspiri: 

BRUTUS

Romans, countrymen, and lovers! hear me for my
cause, and be silent, that you may hear: believe me
for mine honour, and have respect to mine honour, that
you may believe: censure me in your wisdom, and
awake your senses, that you may the better judge.
If there be any in this assembly, any dear friend of
Caesar's, to him I say, that Brutus' love to Caesar
was no less than his. If then that friend demand
why Brutus rose against Caesar, this is my answer:
--Not that I loved Caesar less, but that I loved
Rome more. Had you rather Caesar were living and
die all slaves, than that Caesar were dead, to live
all free men? As Caesar loved me, I weep for him;
as he was fortunate, I rejoice at it; as he was
valiant, I honour him: but, as he was ambitious, I
slew him. There is tears for his love; joy for his
fortune; honour for his valour; and death for his
ambition. Who is here so base that would be a
bondman? If any, speak; for him have I offended.
Who is here so rude that would not be a Roman? If
any, speak; for him have I offended. Who is here so
vile that will not love his country? If any, speak;
for him have I offended. I pause for a reply.



ANTONY 
Good friends, sweet friends, let me not stir you up
To such a sudden flood of mutiny.
They that have done this deed are honourable:
What private griefs they have, alas, I know not,
That made them do it: they are wise and honourable,
And will, no doubt, with reasons answer you.
I come not, friends, to steal away your hearts:
I am no orator, as Brutus is;
But, as you know me all, a plain blunt man,
That love my friend; and that they know full well
That gave me public leave to speak of him:
For I have neither wit, nor words, nor worth,
Action, nor utterance, nor the power of speech,
To stir men's blood: I only speak right on;
I tell you that which you yourselves do know;
Show you sweet Caesar's wounds, poor poor dumb mouths,
And bid them speak for me: but were I Brutus,
And Brutus Antony, there were an Antony
Would ruffle up your spirits and put a tongue
In every wound of Caesar that should move
The stones of Rome to rise and mutiny.



Cfare do te kishte qene ne gjendje bardi i famshem te
vinte ne gojen dhe ne vepren e Skenderbeut? Si do e
kishte pershkruar rigjetjen e krishterimit prej tij
dhe furine e shqiptareve mbi turqit e pafe? Asnje
s`mund ta dije. Bile eshte e veshtire per ta marre
edhe me mend. Ajo cfare mund te bejme eshte vetem te
enderrojme, e te kenaqemi me shijen qe nje enderr e
bukur te le kur zgjohesh ne mengjes. Ne fund te fundit
edhe keto rrjeshta s`jane vecse nje enderr. Por nga
ato qe shihen me sy hapur dhe ne mesin e nates.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Arbushi

Enip  
Moderatore
Posts: 1046
(3/19/02 10:13:57 am)
Reply  Dhe Disraeli eshte marre me Skenderbeun!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Po ju sjell nje shkrim te Robert Elsiet qe flet mbi trajtimin e figures se heroit tone kombetar nga nje prej burrave te shtetit anglez, Benjamin Disraelit, por me nje gabim, ai e trajton ne librin e tij Skenderbeun, si hero grek dhe jo shqiptar, duke u nisur dhe nga fama qe i dha Greqise ne ato kohe Bajroni.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2.        Disraeli and Albania


        In his later years, Benjamin Disraeli came to play a major role in the search for a solution to the so-called Eastern Question. The Balkan Peninsula was already a powder keg and during these years of disintegration in the Ottoman Empire, it threatened to jeopardize the balance of power among the major political forces of Europe.

        The Russo-Turkish conflict had been dormant since the Crimean War (1853-1856). In 1877, however, Russia declared war on the Ottoman Empire, ostensibly to protect the Christian subjects of the Porte, in particular the Orthodox Slavs of the Balkans, and by early 1878 her forces were at the very gates of Constantinople. The resulting Treaty of San Stefano of March 1878 was not recognized by the 'great powers' and was to be reviewed at the Congress of Berlin.
        Benjamin Disraeli, now Lord Beaconsfield, and Lord Salisbury (1830-1903) were chosen as English plenipotentiaries to the congress which convened on 13 June 1878. Their primary objective at this gathering of aging diplomats was to protect British interests in the great age of imperialism and, in particular, to check Russian influence and prevent the Czarist Empire from expanding into the Mediterranean either via Asia Minor or through the Balkans. In principle, Disraeli was thus in favour of the creation and strengthening of independent states in the Balkans. At the same time, although he had persuaded Turkey to cede Cyprus to Great Britain, he was not interested in the total annihilation of the Ottoman Empire since this would have created a power vacuum to the advantage of Czarist Russia and Austria-Hungary. In opposition to the Dreikaiserbund (Three Emperors' League), a tactical alliance of the three eastern European empires, Russia, Prussia and Austria-Hungary, Disraeli was determined to follow an independent foreign policy to defend British interests in Europe and the Middle East. As such, Great Britain had become the virtual protector of the Ottoman Empire on the international scene, just as it had been during the Crimean War. 

        It is for this reason, among others, that the 19-page 'Memorandum of the Albanians'1 addressed to Lord Beaconsfield at the Congress of Berlin on 13 June 1878 fell on deaf ears. The complete collapse of Turkey in Europe was simply not in British interests. Although the atrocities committed by Turkish irregular forces two years earlier against Balkan Christians, the so-called Bulgarian Horrors, had caused a good deal of outrage and moral indignation in Britain and elsewhere in Western Europe, imperialist rivalry continued to blind the great powers, Great Britain in particular, to the aspirations of little Albania, a primarily Moslem country to boot.

        As opposed to her Balkan neighbours, Serbia, Montenegro and Romania, which had been declared independent, Albania gained nothing from the Congress of Berlin that year and would have to wait another half a century for independence, until after the definitive collapse of the Ottoman Empire. Though Disraeli himself was content at having brought home "peace with honour" from the Congress of Berlin, most of the peoples of the Balkans were bitterly dissatisfied by the conference. The Bulgarians had seen their country partitioned, the Romanians had lost southern Bessarabia, the Serbs were worried about Austro-Hungarian expansion into Bosnia-Hercegovina, the Greeks failed to gain any territory, and the Albanians received absolutely no concessions at all.

        Despite such overriding strategical interests, Disraeli was not unaware of the plight of the Albanians in the labyrinth of Balkan politics. Indeed he seems to have had a special attraction for Albania. He had, after all, visited the country himself almost half a century earlier.

        As a young man, after gaining initial fame as a writer with the novel Vivian Grey (1827), Benjamin Disraeli had decided, despite the financial disasters he had suffered, to take a grand tour of the Mediterranean and the Middle East, ostensibly for health reasons. This seventeen-month tour (from June 1830 to October 1831), which took him to Spain, Malta, Albania, Greece and the Middle East, proved to be one of the most formative experiences of his early years and one of the most vivid memories of his whole life.

        In early June 1830, Benjamin Disraeli in the company of William Meredith, a friend who was engaged to his beloved sister Sarah, set sail aboard the H.M.S. Messenger for Gibraltar and Spain. There they spent two months. In August of that year, he and Meredith met up in Malta with an old acquaintance, James Clay. Clay's renowned and moustached valet, Giovanni Battista Falcieri, known as Tita, who had once served Lord Byron (1788-1824), was to act as an interpreter for the trio in Greece. Disraeli reported home with characteristic enthusiasm, "Byron died in his arms, and his moustachios touch the earth. Withal mild as a lamb, tho'. He has two daggers always about his person2." 

        Disraeli was fascinated by the exotic customs, landscapes and costumes of the Levant. Already known in England for his excessive dressing habits, he had a Byronic love of costumes and orientalia, delighting throughout the trip in clothing himself in the colourful garb of a Greek pirate or of an Ottoman vizier. In Malta, Meredith describes the man who was later to become Queen Victoria's Prime Minister as wearing: 

"a shirt entirely red, with silver studs as large as six- pences, green pantaloons with a velvet stripe down the sides, and a silk Albanian shawl with a long fringe of divers colours round his waist, red Turkish slippers, and to complete all his Spanish majo jacket covered with embroidery and ribbons."

        Towards the end of September 1830, the three men set sail on Clay's yacht for "the most beautiful island" of Corfu which they reached after a three-week passage. From there they intended to proceed to Janina (Iôannina), then the capital of southern Albania under Ottoman rule, which Lord Byron had visited in the days of Ali Pasha Tepelena (1741-1822), the so-called Lion of Janina. 

        Byron had first opened up Albania to the English public with his long verse tale Childe Harold's Pilgrimage (1812-1819) and Disraeli, with this work in mind, had hoped to follow Byron's tracks as he had done in Switzerland on an earlier tour with his London solicitor Benjamin Austen. But for all his love of Byron and of Greek pirate costumes, the romantic Disraeli sympathized more with the Turks than with the rebellious Greeks and Albanians. The English merchants he had met in Malta had also been of predominantly anti-Greek and pro-Turkish sentiment, in particular since their ships had been at the constant prey of Greek pirates. Their attitude confirmed Disraeli's pro-Turkish stance. In a letter to Benjamin Austen, Disraeli had noted that he had "had some thoughts, indeed had resolved to join the Turkish army as a volunteer in the Albanian war." Disraeli and his companions nonetheless arrived too late to prove their manly valour by taking part in the Grand Vizier's campaign against the rebels. The uprising had already been nipped in the bud. In August of 1830, Mehmed Reshid Pasha had journeyed to Monastir (Bitola) in order to proclaim a general amnesty to the rebellious Albanians. In the course of the celebrations marking the amnesty, to which the leading nobles of the country had been invited, his troops encircled and massacred five hundred chiefs and their families, thus exterminating virtually all the nobility of southern Albania in one fell swoop and with them, all Albanian resistance to Turkish rule.

        Disraeli's official pretext for the journey into the wilds of Albania was to deliver a letter to the Grand Vizier from Sir Frederick Adam, the British Governor of the Ionian Isles. Sir Frederick also gave him a "very warm letter" of recommendation for the British consul-general in Preveza on the Greek mainland. From Preveza, Disraeli and his companions set out on 14 October 1830 with their servants, including the renowned Tita, for the border town of Arta (Ambracia) which they reached after a day's journey. There they found accommodation at the British consulate. The once famed town of Ambracia, like most others in the region at the time, had been severely damaged in the fighting and lay in ruins. Disraeli reported, "I shall never forget the effect of the Muezzin, with his rich and solemn and sonorous voice, calling us to adore God in the midst of all this human havoc3." He and his companions paid a visit to the Albanian governor in Arta in order to ask for an additional escort on to Janina and departed with a sense of awe at having entered the divan of the Great Turk. The Albanian officers in the bey's household were described as "finely shaped men, with expressive countenances and spare forms." Disraeli delighted in particular in the Albanian costumes.

"Their picturesque dress is celebrated, though, to view it with full effect, it should be seen upon an Albanian4... The long hair and the small cap, the crimson velvet vest and jacket, embroidered and embossed with golden patterns of the most elegant and flowing forms, the white and ample kilt, the ornamented buskins, and the belt full of silver-sheathed arms; it is difficult to find humanity in better plight."

        The bey granted them "a guard of Albanians" who like the rest were "armed to the teeth with daggers, pistols and guns, invariably richly ornamented, and sometimes entirely inlaid with silver, even the barrel." He also gave them a letter of recommendation for an Ottoman colonel stationed at a mountain khan where they would spend the next night "under the only roof which probably remained between Arta and Yanina.5" The colonel received them courteously but could not understand the Greek of their interpreter. The ice was broken when the party recalled that they had some brandy and "that we could offer our host a glass, as it might be a hint for what should follow to so vehement a schnaps." A "most capital supper" was eventually brought in and much more to drink. 

        The party continued the next morning onward towards Janina, passing through a devastated countryside: razed villages, smouldering ruins of farmhouses, olive groves felled. "So complete had been the work of destruction that I often unexpectedly found my horse stumbling amid the foundations of a village, and what at first appeared the dry bed of a torrent often turned out to be the backbone of the skeleton of a ravaged town." Finally they reached the fabled city of Janina nestled in the mountains at the edge of a sparkling lake.

"At a distance we first beheld it, this city once, if not the largest, one of the prosperous and the most brilliant in the Turkish dominions, still looked imposing; but when I entered, I soon found that all preceding desolation had only been preparative to the vast scene of destruction now before me. We proceeded through a street winding in its course, but of very great length to our quarters. Ruined houses, mosques with their tower only standing, streets utterly rased. These are nothing. We met great patches of ruin a mile square as if a swarm of locusts had had the power of desolating the works of man as well as those of God. The great heart of the city was a sea of ruin. Arches and pillars isolated and shattered, still here and there jutting forth, breaking the uniformity of the desolation, and turning the horrible into the picturesque. The great bazaar, itself a little Town, was burnt down only a few months since, when an infuriate band of Albanian soldiers heard of the destruction of their chiefs by the Grand Vizier6."

        Albanian warriors, horrified by the atrocious massacre which had taken place at Monastir, had indeed razed the great bazaar of Janina to the ground in revenge. Yet the city bustled with life. Disraeli had finally reached the Orient and was exhilarated by the atmosphere he encountered.

"Military chieftains, clothed in the most brilliant colors and most showy furs, and attended by a cortege of officers equally splendid, continually passed us. Now, for the first time, a Dervish saluted me and now a Delhi with his high cap reined in his desperate steed, as the suite of some Pacha blocked up the turning of the street. The Albanian costume, too, is inexhaustible in its combinations, and Jews and Greek priests must not be forgotten. It seemed to me that my first day in Turkey had brought before me all the popular characteristics of which I had read, and which I expected I occasionally might see during a prolonged residence.7... I longed to write an eastern tale."

        Disraeli, who had bid farewell to his Albanian bodyguard and found accommodation at the house of a Greek physician, was overwhelmed. The next morning, after having delivered Sir Frederick's letter to the Grand Vizier's secretary, Disraeli, Clay and Meredith set out for the fortress, "greatly battered by successive sieges, but still inhabitable" for their audience with the Grand Vizier.

        The audience hall was "the finest thing of the kind I had ever seen... built by Ali Pacha purposely to receive the largest Gobelin carpet that was ever made, which belonged to the chief chamber in Versailles, and was sold to him in the French Revolution." Some of the details of this scene were later to be incorporated into Disraeli's novel The Rise of Iskander, as were the accompanying descriptions of Janina at the foot of "purple mountains of picturesque form". Indeed much of what Disraeli saw and experience in southern Albania was used in his writing, not only in The Rise of Iskander, but also in Contarini Fleming and The Wondrous Tale of Alroy. 

"Conceive a chamber of great dimensions, full of the choicest groups of an oriental population, each individual waiting by appointment for an audience, and probably about to wait for ever. It was a sea of turbans, and crimson shawls, and golden scarfs, and ornamented arms. I marked with curiosity the haughty Turk, stroking his beard, and waving his beads; the proud Albanian, strutting with his terragan, or cloak, dependent on one shoulder, and touching, with impatient fingers, his silver-sheathed arms; the olive- visaged Asiatic, with his enormous turban and flowing robes, gazing, half with wonder and half with contempt, at some scarlet colonel of the newly disciplined troops, in his gorgeous but awkward imitation of Frank uniforms; the Greek still servile, though no more a slave; the Nubian eunuch, and the Georgian page8."

        The three mylort inglez were then received in the audience hall by the Grand Vizier who offered them coffee and pipes.

"Here I beheld, squatted up in a corner of the large divan, a little, ferocious-looking, shrivelled, care-worn man, plainly dressed, with a brow covered with wrinkles, and a countenance clouded with anxiety and thought... I seated myself on the divan of the Grand Vizier ('who', the Austrian consul observed, 'has destroyed in the course of the last three months', not in war, 'upwards of four thousand of my acquaintances') with the self-possession of a morning call. At a distance from the Grand Vizier, in a group on his left hand, were his secretary and his immediate suite. The end of the saloon was lined with lackeys in waiting, in crimson dresses, with long silver canes... We congratulated him on the pacification of Albania. He rejoined that the peace of the world was his only object, and the happiness of mankind his only wish: this went on for the usual time. He asked us no questions about ourselves or our country, as the Turks did, but seemed quite overwhelmed with business, and, although courteous, moody and anxious. While we were with him, three separate Tartars arrived with despatches. What a life! And what a slight chance for the gentlemen in the antechamber9!"

        Disraeli spent a 'wondrous week' in Janina with visits to military leaders and local dignitaries, and experienced scenes comparable 'to anything in The Arabian Nights'. In a letter written to Austen from Nauplia on 18 November 1830, he wrote of the delight he felt "at being made much of by a man who was daily decapitating half the province."

        From Janina, the party proceeded to Corinth, Athens and Constantinople and then on to the Middle East. Further adventures came to an abrupt end on 19 July 1831, however, when William Meredith died of smallpox in Cairo. It was a tragic loss for Disraeli who abandoned the tour and returned to England. He reached English soil by the end of October 1831, and was now about to embark upon another adventure: a double career as a politician and as a writer. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disraeli the writer and 'The Rise of Iskander'


        Benjamin Disraeli was an imaginative and witty writer though he is not usually considered to have been among the sublime literary figures of his age. His best novels, Coningsby: or the New Generation (1844) and Sybil: or the Two Nations (1845), are entertaining and embody, as one might suspect of a statesman, his political creed: a mixture of social response to the misery created by the Industrial Revolution and of idealism and faith in the monarchy and the aristocracy to give proper leadership to the working class. Present in much of his work are a dash of adventure in foreign locales and a touch of oriental philosophy, the "great Asian mystery" which the author was wont to profess. It was Disraeli's tour of the East which proved to be decisive not only for his political thinking and his attitudes in foreign policy, but also for the Levantine atmosphere which comes to the fore in many of these novels and romances: Contarini Fleming: a psychological autobiography (1832), The Wondrous Tale of Alroy (1833), Tancred: or the New Crusade (1847), and Lothair (1870).

        A fine example of Levantine atmosphere was Disraeli's The Rise of Iskander (1833), a prose work based on the life of the Albanian prince and national hero George Castriota (Alb. Gjergj Kastrioti), better known as Scanderbeg (1405-146 .

        The Rise of Iskander is a short novel or novelette, 113 pages in the 1904 edition. It was most likely written in the southwestern English town of Bath in the winter of 1832-1833, two years after Disraeli's Albanian tour and was first published in London in 1833 together with the novel The Young Duke. The plot of the novel, which is divided into twenty-two chapters, may be summarized as follows: 

1.) The tale begins with a description of a noble stranger in Albanian dress on the Acropolis in Athens. It is the Turkish commander Iskander who has come to visit his youthful friend Nicaeus, Prince of Athens, before departing for war as the head of the Epirotes. A crypto-Christian, Iskander betrays to Nicaeus his abhorrence now at having for the first time to make war on his own religion and his own country. 2.) Iskander, the 'Grecian Prince' from Croia, capital city of Epirus, who as a child had been given over to the Sultan as a hostage and educated as a Moslem and warrior in Adrianople, must now prepare for the battle between the invading Christian forces under John Hunniades and the Turks under Karam bey. He bids farewell to his friend Nicaeus. 3.) Iskander, now at the Turkish camp near Mount Haemus, discusses battle plans with Karam bey. 4.) At night, Iskander disguises himself and slips over to the Christian camp to reveal himself to Hunniades. There he first meets the latter's fair daughter, Lady Iduna, who shows a marked interest in his presence. Iskander announces to Hunniades his unwillingness to fight Christian forces and his intention of defecting from the Turkish side. 5.) The battle scene during which Iskander calls upon his men, "All who love their country, follow me!" and, with his five thousand Epirote horsemen, abandons the battle and takes flight. 6.) Iskander returns to Croia which he takes by a ruse. The town is liberated to cries of "The Cross, The Cross! Liberty! Greece! Iskander and Epirus!" 7.) Word of the fall of Croia spreads. The castle of Petrella, too, is taken and all of Epirus is freed. Nicaeus arrives on the scene. The tragic news is announced of Lady Iduna's capture by the Turks. Nicaeus, obviously in love with Iduna, plots with Iskander to rescue Iduna from the Seraglio in Adrianople. 8.) Iskander, arranging for affairs in Epirus to be taken care of, announces his immediate departure. The two heroes reach Adrianople, Iskander dressed as an Armenian physician and Nicaeus at his side disguised as a page. Nicaeus reveals to Iskander his love for Iduna who is reported to be pining away in captivity. A reward of one hundred purses of gold is said to be offered to anyone who can cure her. 9.) Iskander presents himself to the Chief Eunuch with a bribe and offers to cure the captive lady. 10.) The eunuch introduces Iskander and Nicaeus into the Seraglio. The Armenian physician meets Iduna and reveals to her in Greek that he is acting on behalf of Nicaeus, Prince of Athens. She is to ready herself for escape. 11.) Mahomed, her captor, who has sworn to have the heart of Iduna and the head of Iskander before the new moon, meets the foreign physician. Iskander advises him to plunge his scimitar into the fountain of Kallista in Epirus at midnight and call out the name of the enemy he desires to meet. 12.) Iduna is rescued and the three escape on horseback. Iskander is now torn between his growing affection for Iduna and his friendship with Nicaeus. The party is pursued by the Turks. Iskander, finally revealing his identity to Iduna, remains behind at a three-arched bridge to fight off the pursuers, while his companions take flight into the mountains. Iskander defeats the Turks single-handedly. 13.) In a wild ravine, Nicaeus and Iduna find shelter in the cavern of an Eremite. Nicaeus resolves to have Iduna, by abduction if needs be. 14.) Nicaeus declares his love for Iduna and is rejected. 15.) Nicaeus and Iduna depart for Epirus and spend the night at the home of the former's friend Christo, the father of seven daughters. 16.) Nicaeus and Iduna carry on to a fair castle, said to be owned by one Justinian, and take quarters there. 17.) A feast scene. 18.) Nicaeus delays at the castle and tries in vain to please Iduna who wishes to proceed to find her father. The castle of Kallista overlooking the Ionian Sea proves to be Nicaeus' own, and Iduna is now his prisoner. 19.) Iduna escapes out of the window and flees at midnight to a fountain in a grove of olive trees. There to her horror, she comes upon Mahomed, plunging his sword into the water and calling out the name of Iskander. At this moment, Iskander and Hunniades rush forth from the wood to rescue Iduna. Mahomed and Iskander agree to do battle with their respective forces the following day. Iduna tells Iskander and her father of her second captivity. The repentant Nicaeus then arrives on the scene and is forgiven by Iduna and Iskander. 20.) An account of Iskander's earlier return to Croia and his endeavours to find Iduna and Nicaeus. The battle between the Christian forces and the Turks culminates in a Christian victory due in great part to the heroism of the Prince of Athens. 21.) Mahomed is routed and takes flight. The mortally wounded Nicaeus withdraws over a mountain pass to die in solitude at a Doric temple. 22.) Iskander receives the hand of the fair Iduna to jubilant cries of "God save Iskander, King of Epirus!" 

        In The Rise of Iskander, Benjamin Disraeli has made use of the figure of Scanderbeg to create a melodramatic tale of adventure and romance very much to the tastes of the broad masses of the reading public in the early nineteenth century. The basic plot structure of the novel, more akin to the libretto of an eighteenth-century opera or an early silent movie, contained nothing particularly unusual for the reader such that the novel did not prove a great success. The periodical American Monthly Review noted briefly in the year of the novel's initial publication, "The story is pleasantly told, and is altogether the most unexceptional of any work of fiction from the author's pen that we have seen0."

        Although in his Home Letters Disraeli often referred to the Albanians and seemed to be fascinated by their physical presence and their martial ways, it is not without interest to note that Scanderbeg is portrayed in The Rise of Iskander not as an Albanian, but as a Grecian prince. Indeed the word Albanian occurs only once in the whole novel, in a early description of the hero's clothes: "He wore also a full white camese common among the Albanians." This is no particular surprise however since at the time the tale was written and in the years of Disraeli's visit to Epirus, half a century before the Albanian national awakening, cultural identity in the region was determined primarily by religion and not by ethnos. Anyone in the southern Balkans who was a Christian was a Greek and anyone of Moslem faith was a Turk. In this respect, Disraeli did not deviate far from formal conditions at the time.

        The Rise of Iskander makes no attempt to be historical nor in any way does it endeavour to paint a realistic picture of Scanderbeg's life. It is simply a sentimental tale in the form of a short novel, which makes use of the figure of Scanderbeg to provide the oriental backdrop, with requisite local colour and costumes which the author so loved.

        Though not one of Disraeli's major triumphs as a novelist, The Rise of Iskander was nonetheless much read by the British and American public in the nineteenth century. It went through many editions, among which: Philadelphia 1842, London 1871, Boston 1874, London 1881, Boston 1887, London 1888, London 1890-1891, Boston 1900, London 1900, London & New York 1904-1905, London & New York 1919, London 1926-1927, and New York 1927. It was also translated twice into Greek1 and once into Slovenian2. In the early twentieth century it began somewhat to disappear from view as tastes among the general public changed.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Trajtimi i figures se Kastriotit ne letersine angleze


The historical figure of Scanderbeg and its occurrence in English literature


        George Castriota3 (1405-146 , now the Albanian national hero, stemmed from a family of landowners from the Dibër region in northeastern Albania who were no doubt of mixed Albanian- Slavic ancestry. His father John Castriota (d. 1440) had initially submitted to Ottoman rule but, after the Battle of Ankara in 1402, declared his independence from the Turks, extending his influence from Dibër through the Mati valley to the Adriatic. In 1410, despite his attempts to form an alliance with the Republic of Venice, he was forced once more to give way to the supremacy of the Sultan. As a pledge of his submission, John Castriota sent his sons, Stanisha, George and Constantine and perhaps one other, in ransom to the Sultan's court at Adrianople (Edirne) in 1423. It was here that George received military training, was converted to Islam and took the name Alexander (Iskander). The young Iskander also participated in military campaigns against the Christians, for which his father was obliged to beg the pardon of the Venetian senate in 1428. For his military valour, Iskander was awarded the title of bey (beg), thus the name Scanderbeg by which he was to be universally known. In 1438, having gained the confidence of Sultan Murad II (r. 1421-1451), he was appointed military commander of the fortress of Krujë (Croia), where he established initial contacts with Venice and Ragusa (Dubrovnik). In 1440 he was made Sandjak-bey of Dibër. Scanderbeg's strength and popularity in his native region and the military success of the Hungarians under John Hunyadi (ca. 1385-1456) in their battles against the Turks convinced him that the time was ripe to abandon the Ottoman forces. An opportunity arose during the Battle of Nish in November 1443 when Turkish troops were in disarray after a Hungarian offensive. Scanderbeg, his nephew Hamza and 300 chosen horsemen abandoned Turkish forces and returned to Dibër, whence they carried on to the fortress of Krujë. Within a matter of days, Scanderbeg had assembled his own Albanian forces for a general uprising. The fortresses of Petrela, south of Tiranë, and Svetigrad in Dibër were soon taken by the Albanians. To consolidate his power, Scanderbeg formed alliances through marriage of the main ruling families of Albania. He himself married Andronika, daughter of Gjergj Arianiti (d. 1463), and his sister Mamica was given in marriage to Charles Musachi Thopia. On 2 March 1444, Scanderbeg convened an assembly of all important Albanian nobles at Alessio (Lezhë) during which it was decided to set up a standing army to counter an impending Turkish invasion. Scanderbeg was selected to head this force of about 15,000 men. A huge Turkish army soon flooded into Albania but was beaten back in Dibër at the end of June 1444. In view of the superior strength of Turkish forces, Scanderbeg's troops made optimal use of the terrain for guerilla warfare. Two further Ottoman invasions were repelled, one in October 1445 on the Mokër Plateau near Pogradec and a second in September 1446 in Dibër. The following year, Scanderbeg's relations with the Republic of Venice deteriorated when the latter endeavoured to extend its influence into the region of Dagno (Danjë). The conflict led to two years of warfare with the Serenissima, forcing Scanderbeg to fight on two fronts. Although his troops managed to defeat the Turks at Oranik on 14 August 1448, he realized that he had to reach an agreement with Venice if he wished to carry on resistance. A peace treaty was concluded on 4 October 1448 under which Dagno and Drivast were abandoned to the Republic of Venice in exchange for the payment of 1,400 ducats of gold annually.

        In May 1450, Sultan Murad II arrived personally at Krujë and besieged the fortress for four and a half months. Although overwhelmingly outnumbered, the Albanians managed to resist Turkish forces and conferred a humiliating defeat upon the Sultan, who was obliged on 26 October to return to Adrianople empty-handed. Scanderbeg's victory over the Moslem hordes was widely acclaimed in the Christian world. Pope Nicholas V (r. 1447-1455), King Ladislaus V of Hungary (r. 1444-1457) and King Alfonso of Aragon-Naples (r. 1435-145 sent messages of congratulations and offered Scanderbeg their support. On 26 March 1451, Scanderbeg concluded an alliance with King Alfonso at Gaeta under which the former pledged allegiance to the latter. Catalonian troops were subsequently stationed at Krujë under the command of the Aragonese viceroy Ramon de Ortafa.

        Scanderbeg's position became somewhat more tenuous after the final Turkish conquest of Constantinople on 29 May 1453. Mehmed the Conqueror was determined to vanquish Albania in order to prepare an attack on Catholic Italy. Naples, the Church and Venice now came up with military and financial assistance. With Neapolitan help, Scanderbeg attempted to reconquer Berat in central Albania in 1455 but was forced back. The alliance of Albanian nobles cemented in Alessio in March 1444 also began to break up. The Dukagjini, Arianiti and Balsha dynasties withdrew their support and even Scanderbeg's commander Moisi Golemi and his nephew Hamza abandoned him. Scanderbeg nonetheless carried on and repulsed two Turkish invasions in 1456 and 1457. For his defence of Christendom against the Moslem hordes, Pope Calixtus II (r. 1455-145 awarded the Albanian warrior the title Atleta Christi.

        In 1458, Scanderbeg was summoned to Italy to fulfil his obligations as vassal under the treaty of Gaeta. Ferdinand I (r. 1458-1494), successor of Alfonso who had died on 27 June 1458, required assistance to defeat the rival house of Anjou which was endeavouring to take power in Naples. Scanderbeg arranged a three-year peace treaty with the Turks and proceeded to Italy with about 2,500 troops. In Barletta and Trani, he managed to defeat Ferdinand's main rival Giovanni Antonio Orsini, Prince of Taranto. After the campaign, some Albanian forces remained in Italy and established colonies in Calabria under one Demetrio Reres, colonies which constitute the first Arbëresh settlements. In 1462, Scanderbeg returned to Albania to discover that the Turks had once more invaded the country despite the treaty. He defeated no less than three Turkish military expeditions in 1462 before a new six-month peace treaty could be arranged in April 1463. It was in November of that year, during the cease-fire, that Pope Pius II (r. 1458-1464) declared a holy crusade on the infidels, absolving Scanderbeg of his obligations under the peace treaty with the Turks. The Pope died, however, on 15 August 1464, bringing the crusade to a sudden and inglorious conclusion. Scanderbeg now found himself faced with five successive Turkish invasions under the command of Balaban Pasha. All were successfully repulsed. In 1466, Sultan Mehmed II himself arrived in Albania with an army said to have comprised a total of 150,000 soldiers, and laid siege to Krujë. After two months of siege, the Sultan was force to return to Turkey and left his troops under the command of Balaban Pasha. He also had a new fortress built at Elbasan in central Albania on the Shkumbin river. Scanderbeg hastened to Rome and Naples to request assistance in his struggle against Turkish forces. In April 1467, he returned to Albania just in time to repel a renewed Turkish attack during which Balaban Pasha perished at the foot of the walls of the fortress. In July 1467, Mehmet II returned to Albania, this time with all of his forces, determined to bring Scanderbeg to his knees. The Albanian prince once more requested assistance from Venice and called for a new assembly of nobles in Alessio in January 1468. On 17 January 1468, however, before the assembly could convene, the heroic Scanderbeg died and resistance to the Turks soon collapsed. Albania was to return to Ottoman rule for another four and a half centuries. 

        Scanderbeg had gathered quite a posthumous reputation in Western Europe in the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries. With virtually all of the Balkans under Ottoman rule and with the Turks at the very gates of Vienna in 1683, nothing could have captivated readers in the West more than an action-packed tale of heroic Christian resistance to the Moslem hordes. Books on the Albanian prince began to appear in Western Europe in the early sixteenth century.

        One of the earliest of these histories to have circulated in Western Europe about the heroic deeds of Scanderbeg was the Historia de vita et gestis Scanderbegi, Epirotarum Princeps (Rome ca. 1508- 1510), published a mere four decades after Scanderbeg's death. This 'History of the life and deeds of Scanderbeg, Prince of the Epirotes' was written by the Albanian historian Marinus Barletius Scodrensis (ca. 1450 - ca. 1512), known in Albanian as Marin Barleti, who after experiencing the Turkish occupation of his native Shkodër at first hand, settled in Padua where he became rector of the parish church of St. Stephan. The work was widely read in the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries and was translated and/or adapted into a number of foreign language versions: German by Johann Pincianus (Augsburg 1533), Italian by Pietro Rocca (Venice 1554, 1560), Portuguese by Francisco D'Andrade (Lisbon 1567), Polish by Ciprian Bazylik (Brest-Litovsk 1569), French by Jaques De Lavardin, also known as Jacques Lavardin, Seigneur du Plessis-Bourrot (Paris 1576), and Spanish by Juan Ochoa de la Salde (Seville 1582). The English version, translated from the French of Jaques De Lavardin by one Zachary Jones Gentleman, was published at the end of the sixteenth century under the title, Historie of George Castriot, surnamed Scanderbeg, King of Albinie; containing his Famous Actes, his Noble Deedes of Armes and Memorable Victories against the Turkes for the Faith of Christ, London 1596.

        Another important work which increased the renown of Scanderbeg in Europe was the Commentario delle cose de' Turchi, Venice 1531 (Commentary on the affairs of the Turks) by Paulus Jovius (1483-1552), Bishop of Nocera. This was translated from a Latin version into English as A short treatise upon the Turke's Chronicles, London 1546. 

        Among other works of this period dealing with the Albanian prince were: Polish author Martin Cromer's Oration of Arsanes agaynst Philip; of the Ambassadors of Venise against the Prince that vnder crafty league with Scanderbeg layd snares for Christendom and of Scanderbeg prayeng ayde of Christian Princes agaynst periurous murderying Mahumet, and agaynst the old false Christian Duke Mahumet's confederate, London 1560?; Andrea Cambini's Two very notable commentaries; the one of the originall of the Turcks and empire of the house of Ottomanno, written by Andrewe Cambine; and thother of the warres of the Turcke against George Scanderbeg, prince of Epiro, and of the great victories obteyned by the seyd George, aswellas against the Emperour of Turkie as other princes, and of his other rare force and vertues, worthye of memorye, London 1562; and Richard Knolles' The Generall Historie of the Turkes, London 1603.

        One year after the Turkish siege of Vienna (1683) which was overcome by Polish king John III Sobieski (r. 1674-1696), a book was published in London on the victorious monarch, comparing his deeds to those of Scanderbeg. This anonymous history was entitled: Scanderbeg redivivus. An historical account of the life and actions of the most victorious Prince John III (Sobiesky), king of Poland, London 1684. 

        In the eighteenth century, we come upon yet another historical work on Scanderbeg, entitled: A brief account of the life and character of George Castriot, King of Epirus and Albania, commonly called Scanderbeg, London 1735. With the aid of such publications, the figure of Scanderbeg was kept very much alive in Europe in the seventeenth and early eighteenth centuries as a prime symbol of Christian resistance to the ever-expanding Ottoman Empire. 

        Whether Benjamin Disraeli had access to or interest in any of these early histories of the life and times of Scanderbeg is uncertain. What is quite possible, however, is that he came upon references to the Albanian prince in essays by prominent seventeenth and eighteenth century statesmen and military leaders, such as diplomat and writer Sir William Temple (1628- 1699), who ranked Scanderbeg among the seven chieftains of history who had deserved, without obtaining, a crown4; essayist, poet and politician Joseph Addison (1672-1719); and General James Wolfe (1727-1759), commander of English forces at the Battle of the Plains of Abraham in Quebec in 1759, who noted in a letter to Thomas Townshend on 18 July 1756: "he excels all the officers ancient and modern in the conduct of a small defensive army. I met him in the Turkish History but nowhere else5."

        It is reasonably certain that Benjamin Disraeli acquired most of his information on Scanderbeg from the writings of the influential British historian Edward Gibbon (1737-1794). Gibbon's History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, London 1776- 1778, was, after all, the faithful companion of every genteel reader in early Victorian England and, in particular, of all travellers to the sunnier climes of the Mediterranean. Of Scanderbeg, Gibbon had written: 

"In the list of heroes, John Huniades and Scanderbeg are commonly associated, and they are both entitled to our notice, since their occupation of the Ottoman arms delayed the ruin of the Greek empire. John Castriot, the father of Scanderbeg, was the hereditary prince of a small district of Epirus or Albania, between the mountains and the Adriatic Sea. Unable to contend with the sultan's power, Castriot submitted to the hard conditions of peace and tribute: he delivered his four sons as the pledges of his fidelity; and the Christian youths, after receiving the mark of circumcision, were instructed in the Mahometan religion, and trained in the arms and arts of Turkish policy. The three elder brothers were confounded in the crowd of slaves; and the poison to which their deaths are ascribed cannot be verified or disproved by any positive evidence. Yet the suspicion is in a great measure removed by the kind and paternal treatment of George Castriot, the fourth brother, who, from his tender youth, displayed the strength and spirit of a soldier. The successive overthrow of a Tartar and two Persians, who carried a proud defiance to the Turkish court, recommended him to the favor of Amurath, and his Turkish appellation of Scanderbeg (Iskender beg), or the lord Alexander, is an indelible memorial of his glory and servitude. His father's principality was reduced into a province; but the loss was compensated by the rank and title of Sanjiak, a command of five thousand horses, and the prospect of the first dignities of the empire. He served with honor in the wars of Europe and Asia; and we may smile at the art or credulity of the historian, who supposes, that in every encounter he spared the Christians, while he fell with a thundering arm on his Mussulman foes. The glory of Huniades is without reproach: he fought in the defence of his religion and country; but the enemies who applaud the patriot, have branded his rival with the name of traitor and apostate. In the eyes of the Christians, the rebellion of Scanderbeg is justified by his father's wrongs, the ambiguous death of his three brothers, his own degradation, and the slavery of his country; and they adore the generous, though tardy, zeal, with which he asserted the faith and independence of his ancestors. But he had imbibed from his ninth year the doctrines of the Koran: he was ignorant of the Gospel; the religion of a soldier is determined by authority and habit; nor is it easy to conceive what new illumination at the age of forty could be poured into his soul. His motives would be less exposed to the suspicion of interest or revenge, had he broken his chain from the moment that he was sensible of its weight: but a long oblivion has surely impaired his original right; and every year of obedience and reward had cemented the mutual bond of the sultan and his subject. If Scanderbeg had long harbored the belief of Christianity and the intention of revolt, a worthy mind must condemn the base dissimulation, that could serve only to betray, that could promise only to be forsworn, that could actively join in the temporal and spiritual perdition of so many thousands of his unhappy brethren. Shall we praise a secret correspondence with Huniades, while he commanded the vanguard of the Turkish army? Shall we excuse the desertion of his standard, a treacherous desertion which abandoned the victory to the enemies of his benefactor? In the confusion of a defeat, the eye of Scanderbeg was fixed on the Reis Effendi, or principal secretary: with the dagger at his breast, he extorted a firman or patent for the government of Albania; and the murder of the guiltless scribe and his train prevented the consequences of an immediate discovery. With some bold companions, to whom he had revealed his design, he escaped in the night, by rapid marches, from the field of battle to his paternal mountains. The gates of Croya were opened to the royal mandate; and no sooner did he command the fortress, than George Castriot dropped the mask of dissimulation; abjured the prophet and the sultan, and proclaimed himself the avenger of his family and country. The names of religion and liberty provoked a general revolt: the Albanians, a martial race, were unanimous to live and die with their hereditary prince; and the Ottoman garrisons were indulged in the choice of martyrdom or baptism. In the assembly of the states of Epirus, Scanderbeg was elected general of the Turkish war; and each of the allies engaged to furnish his respective proportion of men and money. From these contributions, from his patrimonial estate, and from the valuable salt-pits of Selina, he drew an annual revenue of two hundred thousand ducats; and the entire sum, exempt from the demands of luxury, was strictly appropriated to the public use. His manners were popular; but his discipline was severe; and every superfluous vice was banished from his camp: his example strengthened his command; and under his conduct the Albanians were invincible in their own opinion and that of their enemies. The bravest adventurers of France and Germany were allured by his fame and retained in his service: his standing militia consisted of eight thousand horse and seven thousand foot: the horses were small, the men were active; but he viewed with a discerning eye the difficulties and resources of the mountains; and, at the blaze of the beacons, the whole nation was distributed in the strongest posts. With such unequal arms Scanderbeg resisted twenty- three years the powers of the Ottoman empire; and two conquerors, Amurath the Second, and his greater son, were repeatedly baffled by a rebel, whom they pursued with seeming contempt and implacable resentment. At the head of sixty thousand horse and forty thousand Janizaries, Amurath entered Albania: he might ravage the open country, occupy the defenceless towns, convert the churches into mosques, circumcise the Christian youths, and punish with death his adult and obstinate captives: but the conquests of the sultan were confined to the petty fortress of Sfetigrade; and the garrison, invincible to his arms, was oppressed by a paltry artifice and a superstitious scruple. Amurath retired with shame and loss from the walls of Croya, the castle and residence of the Castriots; the march, the siege, the retreat, were harassed by a vexatious, and almost invisible, adversary; and the disappointment might tend to imbitter, perhaps shorten, the last days of the sultan. In the fulness of conquest, Mahomet the Second still felt at his bosom this domestic thorn: his lieutenants were permitted to negotiate a truce; and the Albanian prince may justly be praised as a firm and able champion of his national independence. The enthusiasm of chivalry and religion has ranked him with the names of Alexander and Pyrrhus; nor would they blush to acknowledge their intrepid countryman: but his narrow dominion, and slender power, must leave him at an humble distance below the heroes of antiquity, who triumphed over the East and the Roman legions. His splendid achievements, the bashaws whom he encountered, the armies that he discomfited, and the three thousand Turks who were slain by his single hand, must be weighed in the scales of suspicious criticism. Agaian illiterate enemy, and in the dark solitude of Epirus, his partial biographers may safely indulge the latitude of romance: but their fictions are exposed by the light of Italian history; and they afford a strong presumption against their own truth, by a fabulous tale of his exploits, when he passed the Adriatic with eight hundred horse to the succor of the king of Naples. Without disparagement to his fame, they might have owned, that he was finally oppressed by the Ottoman powers: in his extreme danger he applied to Pope Pius the Second for a refuge in the ecclesiastical state; and his resources were almost exhausted, since Scanderbeg died a fugitive at Lissus, on the Venetian territory. His sepulchre was soon violated by the Turkish conquerors; but the Janizaries, who wore his bones encased in a bracelet, declared by this superstitious amulet their involuntary reverence for his valor. The instant ruin of his country may redound to the hero's glory; yet, had he balanced the consequences of submission and resistance, a patriot perhaps would have declined the unequal contest which must depend on the life and genius of one man. Scanderbeg might indeed be supported by the rational, although fallacious, hope, that the pope, the king of Naples, and the Venetian republic, would join in the defence of a free and Christian people, who guarded the sea-coast of the Adriatic, and the narrow passage from Greece to Italy. His infant son was saved from the national shipwreck; the Castriots were invested with a Neapolitan dukedom, and their blood continues to flow in the noblest families of the realm. A colony of Albanian fugitives obtained a settlement in Calabria, and they preserve at this day the language and manners of their ancestors6."

        As we have seen, Scanderbeg captivated the European reader initially as a figure of history and as a fine example of a military strategist. With time, the Albanian prince also came to serve as a modest source of inspiration for creative literature throughout Europe. We have for instance a sonnet on Scanderbeg by French poet Pierre de Ronsard (1524-1585); a 'comedia famosa' entitled El Principe Escanderberg by noted Spanish dramatist Lope de Vega (1562-1635); and at least three operas on the Scanderbeg theme, one of which by Venetian composer Antonio Vivaldi (1675- 1741)7. A good number of articles have been published, principally in the late nineteen sixties, dealing with the role of Scanderbeg in the various European literatures to which the interested reader may refer: Italian8, French9, English0, German1, Swedish2, Hungarian3, Russian and Ukrainian4, and Serbian5.

        The earliest literary references to Scanderbeg in English literature stem from the late sixteenth and early seventeenth centuries. London-born poet Edmund Spenser (1552-1599) was first to publish an English sonnet on Scanderbeg. It appeared in preface of the above-mentioned translation Historie of George Castriot, surnamed Scanderbeg, King of Albinie; containing his Famous Actes, his Noble Deedes of Armes and Memorable Victories against the Turkes for the Faith of Christ, London 1596. Of the Albanian hero, Spenser writes:

"Wherefore doth vaine antiquitie so vaunt
Her ancient monuments of mightie peeres,
And old Heroes, which their world did daunt
With their great deedes, and fild their childrens eares?

Who, rapt with wonder of their famous praise,
Admire their statues, their Colossoes great,
Their rich triumphal Arcks which they did raise,
Their huge Pyramids, which do heauen threat.

Lo! one, whom later age hath brought to light,
Matchable to the greatest of those great;
Great both by name, and great in power and might,
And meriting a meere triumphant seate.

The scourge of Turkes, and plague of infidels,
Thy acts, o Scanderbeg, this volume tels."


        To poet and dramatist Christopher Marlowe (1564-1593) is attributed a play entitled The true historye of George Scanderbarge "as yt was lately playd by the right honorable the Earle of Oxenforde his servantes". This work was entered in the Stationers' Register on 3 July 1601 but it does not seem to have been published and is now unfortunately lost6. Evidence for Marlowe's authorship is tenuous, although the subject matter would certainly have appealed to him after the success of his two-part play Tamburlaine the Great, ca. 15877.

        Some brief and rather curious allusions to the name of the Albanian hero are to be found in other works of English theatre of the period. Scanderbeg sometimes appeared as a symbol of heroism and at other times was demoted to the figure of a ruffian. Dramatist Ben Jonson (1572-1637) referred for instance to a "Horson scander-bag rogue" in his comedy Every man in his humour (159 , I, iii, 22. Dramatist and pamphleteerist Thomas Dekker (ca. 1572-1632) referred to "Skellum Skanderbag" in his best play The shoemaker's holiday or the gentle craft. London dramatist James Shirley (1596-1666), for his part, introduced the figure of a Captain Squanderbeg in his Honoria and Mammon, IV, i, but also made reference to Scanderbeg as a warrior in his play The gentleman of Venice, III, i. 

        In verse, cavalier poet Richard Lovelace (1618-165 evoked Scanderbeg, or more properly his bones, in a poem entitled To the genius of Mr John Hill, on his exact translation of Hierocles, his comments upon the golden verses of Pythagoras from the volume Lucasta, originally published in 1649. Legend had it that when the janissaries desecrated the tomb of Scanderbeg in Lezhë, they struggled to carry off pieces of the hero's bones to keep and wear them as amulets to protect them in battle:

        "That Soldier Conquest doubted not
Who but one Splinter had of Castriot,
And would assault ev'n death so strongly charmd
And naked oppose rocks with this bone arm'd8"
        Poet and critic John Dryden (1631-1700) also refers to the talismanic powers of Scanderbeg's bones in Epistle to the Whigs, his preface to the 322-line poem The Medall. A satyre against sedition (London 1682), where he notes:

"I believe, when he is dead, you will wear him in Thumb-Rings, as the Turks did Scanderbeg; as if there were virtue in his Bones to preserve you against Monarchy."

        In the early eighteenth century, the figure of Scanderbeg served as the subject matter for three English plays, all of them seemingly written within the space of five years. The first of these was the modest Scanderbeg or love and liberty, London 1747, by Thomas Whincop, which was based on Le grand Scanderbeg, Amsterdam 1688, by Mlle de la Roche Guilhem (ca. 1653-1710), an equally modest French novel which had been published in English in 1690 and 1721. Whincop was rector of St. Mary Abchurch in London and died in 1730. Three years later the 75-page Scanderbeg. A tragedy, London 1733, was published by William Havard (1710?-177 . This play was performed, it seems, with no success whatsoever at the Theatre in Goodman's Fields on 13 January 1735. The third and best of these classical tragedies on Scanderbeg was the 68-page The Christian hero by George Lillo9 (1693-1739). The Christian hero, published in London in 1635, was performed at the Royal Theatre in Drury Lane and was somewhat more entertaining that the previous two. There were various accusations of plagiarism made at the time, but the three playwrights do not seem to have copied from one another0. Scanderbeg had simply become fashionable as a subject for the stage. 

        Of all English writers to have introduced Scanderbeg and Albania to the English-speaking public, none was more influential than Lord Byron (1788-1824). Byron was fascinated by Albania and the Albanians during his travels in the Mediterranean and indeed began to learn the Albanian language. He had not been uninfluenced by Gibbon's portrayal of the Albanian prince. In the lengthy poetic tale Childe Harold's Pilgrimage (1812-1819), which Byron had begun writing while in Albania, Scanderbeg and his warrior nation are described in the following terms: 

"Land of Albania! where Iskander rose,
Theme of the young, and beacon of the wise,
And he his namesake, whose oft-baffled foes
Shrunk from his deeds of chivalrous emprize:
Land of Albania! let me bend mine eyes
On thee, thou rugged nurse of savage men!
The cross descends, thy minarets arise,
And the pale crescent sparkles in the glen,
Through many a cypress grove within each city's ken."

Canto II, XXXVIII.

"Fierce are Albania's children, yet they lack
Not virtues, were those virtues more mature.
Where is the foe that ever saw their back?
Who can so well the toil of war endure?
Their native fastnesses not more secure
Than they in doubtful time of troublous need:
Their wrath how deadly! but their friendship sure,
When Gratitude or Valour bids them bleed
Unshaken rushing on where'er their chief may lead."

Canto II, LXV.

        The initial publication of Childe Harold's Pilgrimage took England by storm and there is no doubt that this work was of major inspiration to Benjamin Disraeli.

        Though the figure of Scanderbeg waned in post-Disraelian literature in England, it did crop up in the second half of the nineteenth century in the United States. The volume Tales of a wayside inn, Boston 1863, by popular New England poet Henry Wadsworth Longfellow (1807-1882), contains a 173-line poem on Scanderbeg entitled The Spanish Jew's second tale, very much a period piece.

        Another book of the period inspired by the Albanian hero was 404-page novel The captain of Janizaries. A story of the times of Scanderbeg and the fall of Constantinople, New York 1886, by James Meeker Ludlow (1841-1932) who was no doubt influenced by the historical work George Castriot, surnamed Scanderbeg, King of Albania, New York 1850, by Clement Clarke Moore (1779-1863). Moore himself is better remembered as the author of the much- loved poem The Night before Christmas.





me respekt, Enip.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Arbushi

marre nga http://www.frosina.org/infobits/scander.shtml

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Anton

Ju lutem cojeni kete teme tek historia se nuk ka te beje me folklorin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Arbushi

po une desha te ve tregoj se si historia kthehet ne mitologji edhe mitologjia eshte pjese e folklorit ... tani per tani skam kohe ta bej ama.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Rafaelo

Se pari mirese u gjeta te gjitheve dhe desha te uroja stafin e alabasoul-it se kane bere nje pune te mberkullueshme.  
 Jam futur ketu sepe desha prej ndonjerit nga ju nese di fjalimin qe ka dhene Skenderbeu ne Kruje kur erdhi nga Turqia?  Ne qofte se e di ndonjeri ju lutem shkrueni  pak ketu se me duhet per ne shkolle.  Faleminderit

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Sokoli

Kerko librin e Marin Barletit. Megjithse ka plot mutacione e egzagjerime, nuk ke ku gjen dicka me te perafert.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Rafaelo

Te faleminderit o Sokol po ku ta gjej une librin ketu ne Boston?  Shenden.  Dhe qofsh me shendet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Sokoli

Pse o pak biblioteka keni aty. Ketu ne usa kane sistem fantastik shkembimi materialesh. Mund te kerkosh dicka edhe nga biblioteka e Harwardit po te duash, e nuk besoj te mos jete ndonje kopje zgeqeve te usa. Besoj se eshte dhe ne anglisht i botuar (me mutacione). Plus pastaj qe ke edhe shume studiues gjermane qe jane me reale se Braleti per Skenderbeun. Ik njehere ne biblioteken e shkolles tende e pyet nje punonjes aty si e ke hallin se te ndihmon me shume nga c'e mendon.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AlbRoma

Tema e bukur po emri do te ishte me mire te ishte ne origjinal keshtu edhe veprat do i gjeje me lehte!

Ju faleminderit!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Mendova se do ishte mire ta postoja kete teme dhe qe eshte me rendesi te madhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

pari autor i jetëshkrimit të Skënderbeut ka qenë Martin Barleti, i cili jetonte në nji kohë me fatosin tone kombëtar. Barleti ishte nji prift katolik nga Shkodra që pat rastin me njoftë disa nga prijësit luftarak t'asaj kohe, të cilët I kallzuen gjithçka dinin mbi trimnit dhe fitoret e të parit të tyne, Gjergj Kastriotit. Ai kishte pasë gjithashtu mundësin me studjue dokumentet zyrtare të arkivit të Venedikut, ku kishte shkue me jetue mbas pushtimit të Shkodrës prej Turqve. Biografin e Skënderbeut ai e shkrojti në gjuhën latine dhe e botoi në Romë në fillim të shekullit të XVI. Nji shekull ma vonë, G.Bienuni, nji prift italian nga Brescia, gjeti nji tjetër biografi të Skënderbeut të shkrojtun prej nji auktori anonim prej Tivari, të cilin Imzot Fan Noli e pagësoi Tivarasi. Dorëshkrimi origjinal i veprës së Tivarasit, që mbante datën 1480, ka humbë përjetë dhe njifet vetëm nga referencat dhe citatat që përmban libri i Biemmit "Istoria di Giorgio Castrioto Scander-Begh".

Nji burim i tretë origjinal mbi jetën e Skënderbeut asht Gjin Muzaka, i cili ishte nga familja sunduese feodale e Beratit dhe luftoi krahpërkrah me Skënderbeun. Ai jetoi në Shqipni edhe 11 vjet mbas vdekjes së heroit t'onë dhe mandej u vendos në Napoli. Atje shkrojti "Historin dhe trashëgimin brez mbas brezi të familjes së Muzakëve", ku kallzon historin e Skënderbeut si nji gja që ka dishmue ai vet. 

Në shekullin e XIX, dijetarë të kombësive të ndryshme, tue lanë menjianë veprat e shumta që ishin shkruejtë gjatë dy shekujve të maparshëm, u kthyen përsëri në burimet origjinale që ishin mbyllë në

arkivat e Vatikanit, Venedikut, Raguzës dhe Stambollit. Zbulimet e tyne kanë shtie nji dritë të re mbi jetën dhe veprat e Skënderbeut. Disa e përmendin në vepra të përgjithëshme dhe fort të gjata që shkruejtën mbi shekullin e zaptimit të Balkanit nga Turqët. Disa të tjerë si Anglezi Clement Moors, Francezi Camille Paganel, Gjermani Z. Pisko, shkruejtën biografi të gjata të Skënderbeut. Por punën ma të madhe dhe ma të vlefshme e bane eruditët Thalloczy, Jireçek dhe Shufflay, të cilët mblodhën së bashku dhe botuen nji koleksion dokumentash që përbajnë nji vepër monumentale mbi Shqipnin e asaj kohe. Ma në fund, iu erdhi radha Shqiptarve. Mbas luftës së parë botnore, Imzot Fan Noli botoi "Historin e Skënderbeut", e cila gëzoi menjiherë nji popularitet të jashtëzakonshëm dhe u mësue gadi përmendsh nga nxanësit e shkollave në atdheun e lirë. At Martin Sirdani mblodhi dhe botoi gojëdhanat e popullit mbi Skënderbeun. Më 1937 Thanas Gegaj i parashtroi Universitetit të Louvain në Belgjikë nji thezë doktorati në gjuhën frengjishte me titullin "L'Albanie et l'invasion turque au XVëme siëcle". Kjo u botue në formë libri me shpenximet e Universitetit. Mbas luftës së dytë botnore, pikërisht më 1947, Fan Noli botoi nji histori të Skënderbeut në gjuhën anglishte. Kjo asht nji vepër shkencore e nji niveli shum të naltë, sidomos për shënimet kritike mbi veprat e auktorve të shumtë që kanë shkruejtë mbi Skënderbeun, ashtu edhe mbi personalitetet dhe ngjarjet historike që kanë pasë lidhje me epopën tone kombëtare. Dobija ma e çmueshme e kësaj vepre qëndron në orvatjen e auktorit me dallue faktet nga legjendat dhe paragjykimet. Mjerisht, tue dashtë me interpretue ngjarjet historike mbas theoris marksiste, Imzot Noli sikur mundohet me e futë Skënderbeun në kallëpin e nji shefi gueriljesh të kohës sonë. Nga ana tjetër tue dashtë me korrigjue nji tregim të Barletit që i duket i gabuem, ai jep nji versjon të tijën që prish ndoshta nji legjendë, por nuk duket ma i bindëshëm.

Sidoqoftë, unë nuk kam pasë, as mjetet, as kohën me i studjue vet burimet origjinale. Prandaj e them menjiherë se ky kapitull asht bazue në veprat e Imzot Fan Nolit dhe të Thanas Gegajt me farë pak shtesa ose ndryshime nga burime të tjera.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Kthimi ne Kruje 
Gjergj Kastrioti, që muer famë me mbiemrin Skënderbe, ishte djali ma i vogël i Gjon Kastriotit, kryetari i nji prej familjeve princore ma të fuqishme të Shqipnis së Mesme. Gjergj Kastrioti lindi në Kruje më 1405, mbas biografis së Barletit, më 1412 mbas mendimit të Fan Nolit. Legjenda popullore, që u thur mbas gojëdhanës, thotë se e ama, Princesha Vojsava, kur priste fëmijën pa në andërr se i dha jetë nji dragoi që ishte i madh sa e tanë Shqipnija dhe përpinte Turqët me shumicë. Gjergji kishte, kur lindi, shenjën e nji shpatë në krahun e djathtë. Që i vogël ai tregoi nji interesim të çuditshëm për armët e luftës dhe i pëlqente me luejtë si ushtar me vllaznit dhe me djemt e tjerë të moshës së tij. 

Mbas disfatës që pësoi nga dora e Turqve më 1423, Gjon Kastrioti u detyrue me i dërgue Sulltanit si peng të katër djemt e tij. Barleti shkruen se Gjergji ishte vetëm 6 vjeç. Kurse shifrat që dhamë ma sipër tregojnë se duhet të kenë qenë 18, domethanë nji djal që kuptonte nga bota dhe që nuk mund të asimilohej* krejt në ambjentin e ri të Oborrit të Sulltanit. Biografët ma të vjetër janë dakord se Skënderbeu kaloi gadi 20 vjet si peng në duert e Turqve para kthimit të tij dramatik në Krujë më 1443. Domethanë se ishte nji burrë i pjekun 38 vjeç kur ngriti flamurin e luftës së shenjtë kundër shkelësit otoman. Tue shkelë zotimin që kishte dhanë, Sulltan Murati  detyroi të katër djemt e Kastriotit të pranojnë fën muhamedane. Mandej, iu ndërroi emnat tur quejtë Gjergjin Isqender-Bej, që u kthye shqip në Skënderbe. Ky asht një emën simbolik që iu dha Skënderbeut për kujtim të Lekës së Madh, tue qenë se nuk ekziston ndër emnat muslimane. 

Në oborrin e Sulltanit Skënderbeu u vue në shkollën e kadetve të Pallatit. Përveç truqishtes ai mësoi edhe disa gjuhë të tjea dhe sidomos italishten. Arti i luftës zgjoi interesimin e tij ma të madh. Porsa ishte në moshë me përdorë armët, ai u çque në lojnat ushtarake në mes të gjith vërsnikve të tij. Shpata ishte arma e tij ma e preferueme, dhe vrapimi maj kalit sporti që i pëlqente ma tepër. Nga pamja fizike ishte i gjatë, me nji trup të derdhun prej statuje, me sy që shkëlqenin nga gjallnija dhe zgjuetija dhe nji hijeshim burrnor të mahnitshëm. Sulltan Muratit i kishte ba përshtypje shkathtësia e tij mendore dhe mjeshtërija e përsosun në garat me armë. Ai e muer me simpathi dhe e la të jetonte, ndërsa vllaznit e tij duket se u mbytën në nji mënyrë që nuk dihet mirë. 

Skënderbeu u ba komandant kavalerije në ushtërin otomane dhe muer pjesë në disa luftra të Sulltanit n'Evropë dhe n'Azi. "Në rrethimin e nji fortese n'Anadoll, - shkruen Fan Noli, - Skënderbeu, si Leka I Madh, u ngjit majë murit, ngriti sanxhakun dhe hyni i pari në qytet". Mbas çdo spedite Skënderbeu kthehej ngadhnjyes dhe sillte n'Edrenë robër dhe plaçkë pa masë. Fama e tij rritej dita-ditës; ushtërija e adhuronte; komandantët e tjerë e kishin zili.

Ndërsa Skënderbeu ishte në oborrin e Sulltanit, lufta kundër Turqve vazhdonte akoma në Shqipni. Sikur e pamë, më 1432, Andreja Topija korri nji fitore të madhe, e cila pat si pasojë nji kryengritje të përgjithëshme prej Shkodre në Gjinokastër. Tri ushtëri të tjera që Sulltani dërgoi kundër Shqipnis tre vjet me radhë u shkatërruen dhe u kthyen në Edrenë pa e krye qëllimin. Suksesi ua shtoi guximin Shqiptarve, të cilët sulmuen garnizonin turk të Gjinokastrës. Atëherë Sulltani dërgoi nji ushtëri të zgjedhun ndën komandën e Isak Beut nga Shkupi. Shqiptarët u kapën në mes të dy zjarreve dhe pësuen nji disfatë të plotë. Megjithatë, orvatja e Turqve me zaptue Beratin me 1438' u përpoq në nji rezistencë shqiptare të pathyeshme. 

Duket sikur Gjon Kastrioti kishte qendrue larg këtyne luftrave tue respektue detyrimet që kishte marrë kundrejt Sulltanit. Prapseprap, kur vdiq në vitin 1443, Sulltan Murati nuk ia dijti për nder qëndrimin e tij korrekt dhe të paanshëm, por aneksoi menjiherë principatën e tij dhe dërgoi nji guvernator turk në kështjellën e Krujës. Skënderbeu, i cili kishte mbetë si I vetnu trashëgimtar i shtëpis së Kastriotve, u helmue fort nga kjo pabesi. Ai u betue me vehte se nuk do të linte që kjo grabitje të kalonte pa dënim dhe se do të çkëpuste pronat e familjes nga thonjtë e uzurpatorit. Rastin e volitshëm për të prue betimin e tij në vend Skënderbeu e gjeti më 1443. Ai ishte tue marrë pjesë në nji speditë ushtarake drejtue kundër Kristianve t'Evropës, të primun prej Vojvodës së Hungaris, Jonash Hunjadi. Beteja ndërmjet të dy ushtërive u zhvillue në Konovicë afër Nishit. Skënderbeu, i cili komandonte nji krah të ushtëris turke, pushoi së luftuemi dhe Hunjadi duel fitues. Skënderbeu, i cili kishte ba mend me u kthye në atdhe për të  librue tokat arbnore, detyroi qatipin e Sulltanit me i dhanë nji ferman për guvernatorin e Krujës që t'i dorzonte kështjellën. Porsa mërrijti në Krujë, Gjergj Kastrioti u kthye në fen e të parve dhe proklamoi luftën e shenjtë kundër invaduesve muhamedan. Ky epizod dramatik i kthimit të Skënderbeut në Krujë, asht përshkrue në historin e Barletit dhe asht përjetsue në vjershën "Skanderbeg" të poetit amerikan Longfellow. Peshkop Fan Noli shpall se epizodi i kthimit të Skënderbeut në kështjellën historike asht pjella e imagjinatës së Barletit. Pikpamja e tij asht se, mbas kapitullimit të Gjon Kastriotit, Skënderbeu qëndroi pranë babes së tij dhe vetëm kohëmbaskohe shkonte me luftue për Sulltanin në krye të nji fuqije shqiptare. 

Kët thezë të rë Imzot Fan Noli e zhvillon në historin anglishte të Skënderbeut që botoi mbas lufte. Po të jet e vërtetë kjo, atëherë del se Skënderbeu nuk u muer peng nga Sulltan Murati. Kurse të gjith auktorët e asaj kohe thonë me siguri se Skënderbeu kaloi disa yjet në oborrin e Sulltanit. Vet Fan Noli nuk e mohon drejtpërsëdrejti kët fakt. Them fakt, sepse përdryshe nuk shpjegohet se si Gjergj Kastrioti muer mbiemnin Isqender dhe titullin bej që ishte atëherë nji gradë në hjerarkin e ushtëris otomane. Nji tjetër pike që mbetet e pashpjegueshme në thezën e Imzot N.olit asht se si Skënderbeu kaloi njizet vjet në Shqipni mbas mundjes së Gjon Kastriotit dhe nuk muer pjesë në luftrat që u zhvilluen në tokën arbnore. 1 vetmi korrigjim me vënd që Fan Noli i ka ba historis së Barletit asht se, kur u muer peng nga Sulltani, Skënderbeu nuk ishte nji çilimi i vogël, por nji djal i rritun në votrën atnore, i cili kishte kuptue tragjedin e atdheut të sulmuen dhe të mposhtun nga nji fuqi e huej.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Skënderbeu në mes të Turqve dhe Venedikut



Mbasi ngriti flamurin kuq e zi mbi kështjellën e Krujës dhe shpalli luftën e shenjtë kundër invaduesve mysliman, Skënderbeu shtini në dorë pikat e forta të principatës së Kastriotve ku Sulltani kishte vendosë garnizone ushtarake të përhershme. Randësin ma të madhe në mes të tyne e kishte Stefigradi, në kufinin linduer të Shqipnisë, që shërbente si nji kullë vëshgimi për të diktue afrimin e ordhive anmike, të cilat aviteshin gjithnji nga ai drejtim. Të gjith Turqët dhe Shqiptarët që ishin kthye muhamedanë u ftuen të pranojnë fen Kristjane. Ata që refuzuen Skënderbeu urdhnoi që të griheshin pa mëshirë. Kjo ishte e para gjakderdhje që i dha shkëndijë luftës 25 vjeçare që Skënderbeu bani kundër dy Sulltanve osmanlli. Nji valë e bujshme enthuzjasmi në tanë Shqipnin shoqnoi kthimin e Skënderbeut në Krujë. Fama e tij si nji prijës i madh ushtarak kishte ra në veshin e çdo Shqiptari, malcor a fusharak, i madh a I vogël, i pasun a i vorfën. Kjo ishte arma e tij ma e fortë, mbasi ai kuptonte se nji bashkim i ngushtë i të gjith Shqiptarve ishte i domosdoshëm për me iu ba ballë me sukses hyryshit të ordhive turke që nuk do të vonoheshin mbas gjith atyne që ndodhën. Gjergj Kastrioti iu bani nji thime të parve të kombit për të bashkue fuqit për nji qëllim dhe ndën nji komandë të vetme. Kushtrimi i tij u ndigjue dhe nji kuvend kombëtar u mblodh në Llesh, që ishte ndën sundimin e Venedikut. Në kuvënd muerën pjesë krenët e familjeve ma të fuqishme shqiptare, ndër të cilët ma të çquemit ishin: Pal Dugjakini, Pjetër Shpati, Gjergj Ballsha, Andrea Topija, Theodor Muzaka, ashtu edhe Stefan Cërnojeviç i Malit të Zi. Ata u mblodhën më 2 Mars 1444 në kathedralën e Shën Kollit dhe formuen Lidhjen e Princave Shqiptar, tue zgjedhë njizanit Skënderbeun si kryekomandant. Çdo antar i Lidhjes rezervoi të drejtën me caktue numrin e ushtarve që do t'epte si kontribut drejt qëllimit të përbashkët. Ndërsa Skënderbeu kishte likuidue garnizonet turke në tokat e principatës së Kastriotve, kështjella dhe qytete të tjerë të Shqipnis ndodheshin akoma ndën okupatën e anmikut. Kjo bahej sambas rregullave të luftës mesjetare, kur nji prijës lokal, i cili kapitullonte përpara Sulltanit, detyrohej me pague nji haraç të përvitshëm, me i dhanë peng nji a ma tepër pjestarë të familjes së tij dhe me pranue vendosjen e nji garnizoni turk në nji qytet ose kështjellë të principatës së tij. Kur Gjergj Kastrioti proklamoi luftën e shenjtë kundër Sulltan Muratit, garnizone turke kishte në Vlonë, Kaninë, Gjinokastër, Berat dhe Elbasan. Ndërsa në Shqipni u organizuen fuqit për ndeshjen supreme me nji anmik që nuk  dinte me u ndale, ne shtetet fqinj kishte marre fund gadi krejt çdo rezistence e orgamzueme Qysh me 1389, Serbia ishte ba nji provincje otomane me Despotin Gjergj Brankoviç si vasal te Sulltamt, te cilit i ishte dhane dy djem si peng dhe te bijen si grue.



Bullgaria kishte pushue me qene nji mbretni e pamvarun qysh me 1393, kur kryeqyteti i saj Ternova kishte ra ne duert e Turqve Stambolli vet ishte nji qytet gadi I rrethuem Nga Oborn i tij ne Edrene Sulltam i diktonte Perandont se çfare politike me ndjeke Kur perandon Jani I Vin Paleologu zgjodhi si trashegimtar te mpin Kostandin, Sulltam u informue dhe çfaqi pelqimin e tij Kostandinit, i cili u ba Perandori i fundit i Bizantit, ishte ne at kohe Despoti i Morës, ku memzi po qendronte ne fuqi, ndersa po e sulmomn Turqet nga nji ane dhe Pnncet latin te Greqis nga ana tjeter 



I vetmi udheheqes kristian qe luftonte kunder Turqve ishte Jan Hunjadi I Hungaris Ai kishte perkrah kandidaturen e Mbretit Ladislav i III te Polonis, me qene edhe mbret i Hungaris Mbas instalimit te
tij ne fronin e Shen Stefanit, Ladislavi kishte emnue Hunjadin Vojvode te Transilvanis dhe komandant te forteses se Belgradit Pikerisht gjate nji lufte te Hunjadit kunder Turqve, Skenderbeu gjeti rastin, sikunder e pame ma nalt, me u kthye kunder Sulltanit.



Boten Kristiane te Perendimit e perfaqesonte ne Shqipni Venediku qe okupcnte skelat e Tivarit, Ulqinit, Lleshit dhe Durresit Qysh diten e pare qe Turqet shkelen kambe n'Evrope, venedikasit filluen me ba nji politike me dy faqe mbas tradites se Dandolos, tue synue vetem e vetem mteresat e tyne egoiste Qendrimi I Republikes se Shen-Markut gjate Kuvendit te Lleshit ilustron ma se mirit ket politike oportuniste qe kishte per parim me i la duert kur punet shkonin keq.



Venedikasit lejuen qe Kuvendi te mbahej ne toke te tyne per te dhane pershtypjen se ishin ne favor te luftes kunder Turqve Ata derguen observues per te pa se ç'u vendos gjate Kuvendit, por refuzuen me marre ndonji detyrim konkret per me lu ndihmue Shqiptarve Pa u trondite nga qendrimi i dyshimte I Venedikut, Skenderbeu u kthye ne Kruje dhe filloi menjehere pregatitjet ushtarake per sulmet nga lindja qe priteshin or'e cast.



Sulltan Murati e priti lajmin e "dezerhmit" te Skenderbeut si nji ofeze personale qe duhej ndeshkue pa vonese. Ai ishte i bindun se nji spedite ushtarake nden komanden e gjeneralit te tij ma te zotin do te mjaftonte per te likuidue "rebelin Isqender" qe i kishte shpalle lufte me nji guxim te marre.



Ne Qershor te vitit 1444 nji ushten turke prej 25 000 vetesh, shumica kalores, u nis nden gjeneralin Ali Pasha per me I dhane fund "rebelizmit" te Shqiptarve Por pa kalue shum kohe, Sulltan Murati muer haberin se ushteria e Ali Pashes ishte sulmue befas dhe shpartallue nga trimat e Skenderbeut ne nji lugine te Dibres se Poshtme Beteja, sado e shkurte, kishte qene e rrepte tue i shkaktue anmikut 7000 te vrame Nga ana e Shqiptarve te vramit ishin afro 2000 dhe po ai numur te plagosumsh Si thote Barleti, ne at shesh lufte luanet u ndeshen me luane Kjo fitore e pare e Skenderbeut pati nji oshetime te madhe ne mbare Evropen Knstiane Papa Eugjen i IV, Mbreti Ladislav i Hungans e Poloms dhe Duka i Burgonjes Filip le Bon e brohonten me enthuziasem NjI I derguem fuqiplote i Hungaris u nis per ne Kruje me lidhe nji aleance me mbretin pa kunore te Shqipnis. Rasti ma i pare per bashkepunim ne luftë të forcave kristiane u paraqit para mbarimit të vitit 1444. Jani Hunjadi dhe Mbreti Ladislav i III ishin tue luftue me Turqët në skelën Varna të Detit të Zi. Skënderbeu u ba gadi me u shkue në ndihmë aleatve të tij, mirpo Despoti I Sërbis, Gjergj Brankoviç, ndaloi kalimin e ushtëris shqiptare nëpër tokat e tij. Ai vuni si shkak armëpushimin për dhjet vjet që ishte nënshkrue në mes të Hungaris dhe Sulltanit në Czegedin më 12 Korrik 1444. Në bazë të atij traktati Murati i II i kishte njoftë si sundimtar në principatën e tij. Kurse i dërguemi i Papës Kardinal Cesarini e kishte bindë mbretin Ladislav me e shkelë armëpushimin. Atëhere Polonija dhe Hungarija i shpallën luftë Perandoris Otomane. Sulltan Murati, i cili ishte tërheqë nga jeta aktive, u kthye me vrap në Edrenë dhe muer komandën e ushtëris turke. Beteja u zhvillue afër Varnës. Armata Kristiane pësoi nji disfatë dërrmuese dhe Kardinali Cesarini bashkë me mbretin Ladislav mbetën të vramë në sheshin e betejës. 1 pikëlluem nga pamundësijë me mbajtë premtimin, Skënderbeu i dha nji mësim Despotit Brankoviç tue ba kërdin në tokat serbe pranë kufinit. Të vetnut në botën kristiane t'Evropës që e muerën me sy të keq fitoren e Skënderbeut qenë Venedikasit. Ata u trembën se mos Gjergj Kastrioti bahej prijës i gjith Kristianve të Perëndimit dhe kërcënonte ma tepër se vet Sulltani dallaverat dhe kombinacjonet* e tyre tregtare jo shum të pastra. Për të evitue nji gja të tillë Doga I Venedikut filloi negocjata me Turqët për të shtie në dorë Vlonën dhe Gjinokastrën. Sikur nuk mjaftoi kjo, Venedikasit gjetën sebep nga një përleshje ndërmjet dy familjeve princore shqiptare për me I shpallë luftë Skënderbeut, i cili iu dha nji dackë të shëndoshë në betejën e Drinit më 23 Korrik 1448. Doge i banë apel Sulltanit, i cili dërgoi menjiherë nji armatë në Shqipni. Kësaj Skënderbeu ia ndreqi hesapin në gusht po t'atij viti. Nji paqe e mballosun u nënshkrue vitin tjetër, kurse për pak Venediku do të kishte humbë të gjitha posedimet e tij në Shqipni. Skënderbeu muer premtimin se Republika e Shën Markut do t'i paguente nji subvencjon të përvitshëm prej 1400 dukatë dhe nji hua prej 1500 dukatë për të marrë pjesë me Hunjadin në luftën kundër Turqve. Ky farë armëpushimi, jo shum I sigurtë, vazhdoi deri më 1463 kur Venediku vet ishte në luftë me Turqët dhe, tue pasë nevojë për krahun e pathyeshëm të Skënderbeut, vrapoi me firmue nji aleancë me të.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Aleanca me Mbretin e Napolit



Prej vitit 1444 e tutje Sulltani dërgoi mot për mot kundër Skënderbeut nji ushtëri turke ndën komandën e njanit apo tjetrit prej gjeneralve të tij ma të mirë. Te gjith u mundën me nji rregullsi të pagabueshme para se me mërrijtë deri në Krujë. Ma në fund, më 1450 Murati i II vendosi me u nisë vet në krye të ushtëris për me i hanger kryet këtij kapiteni të nji populli malcorësh që guxonte me i ba luftë sundimtarit ma të fuqishëm t'asaj kohe. Kështu u ba rrethimi i parë i Krujës ndën komandën e vet Sulltanit të perandoris Otomane. Ai kishte prue me vehte metalin për të shkrie topa në vënd. Gjylet treqind kilshe ranë si breshër kundër mureve të kështjellës, mbasi komandanti, kont Urani, refuzoi me përbuzje nji ultimatum* me u dorzue. Bombardimi i furishëm bani efektin dhe muri i kalas u çpue në nji vend. Yryshi I ushtëris turke me u futë mbrenda u ndal përpara murit të krahnorve Shqiptare.



Muej me radhë Sulltan Murati nxiti ushtarët e tij me zaptue reduktin e fundit të rezistencës shqiptare, por më kot. Turqët duhej të mbronin vehten nga sulmet e trimave të Skënderbeut që kishin zanë pozitë në malet përmbi kështjellën dhe nuk e linin anmikun të merrte frymë, të gruponte fuqit, të sillte ushtëri dhe material dhe të pregatiste mësymjen. Nërkaq, Venedikasit banin pare tue iu shitë Turqve ushqim dhe municjon. Në dëshpërim e sipër, Skënderbeu ofroi me iu dhanë Krujën po të vinin me i ndihmue atij në vend që me ndihmue anmikun. Por ata thanë se tregtija me Turqët iu leverdiste ma tepër. Prapseprap ndihma e venedikasve nuk e shpëtoi Sulltanin nga disfata. Mbas pes muej orvatjesh të pafrytëshme Sulltan Murati ngriti rrethimin e Krujës dhe u kthye në kryeqytetin e tij. "Kështu mbaroi, shkruen Falmrayer, - akti i parë i tragjedis shqiptare". 



Tue ndjekë gjurma-gjurmës Turqët që po tërhiqeshin, Skënderbeu u kthye triumfalisht në Krujë. Ishte e para here qysh prej kohës së Sulltan Osmanit, që nji ushtëri turke thyhej në luftë tue pasë në krye vet shefin e Perandoris. Skënderbeu muer famë si gjenerah ma i madh i botës kristiane. Ai kishte dalë fitues kundër nji ushtërije dhjet herë ma të madhe dhe që ishte pajosë me artilerin ma të mirë t'asaj kohe. Triumfi i Shqiptarve kishte kunorëzue gjashtë vjet luftime të parreshtuna, por humbjet në njerëz ishin shum të mëdha. Me mija Shqiptarë ishin vra në luftë ose masakrue, shum krahina ishin shkretue nga anmiku që tërhiqej. Skënderbeu kishte nevojë të ngutëshme për ndihma, për me iu ba ballë sulmeve të tjerë që nuk kishin për të vonue. Pikërisht n'at kohë të kritikëshme disa nga pjestarët ma të fuqishëm të Lidhjes Shqiptare e lanë në baltë fatosin kombëtar, tue dezertue kush në Turqët, kush me Venedikasit. Vetëm pjestarët ma të ngushtë të familjes i qëndruen besnik Skënderbeut. Gjergj Kastriotit nuk i mbetej rrugë tjetër veçse me gjetë aleatë të tjerë jashtë Shqipnis. Ai iu drejtue Mbretit të Napolit, Alfonsit të V, i cili ishte anmik I Osmanllive dhe i Venedikut. Kësisoj, Italija e Jugut u përzie edhe nji herë në historin e Shqipnis. Në nji kapitull të maparshëm kallzova se si Papa Urban i IV ftoi të vëllan e mbretit të Francës, Karlin Anjou (Anzhu), me i shkue në ndihmë kundër mbretit të Siçiljes dhe Napolit, Manfred, që ishte prej shtëpis mbretnore gjermane Hohenstaufen. Në Kallnuer 1266, Papa Klement i IV, pasardhësi i Urbanit të IV, kunorzoi në Bazilikën* e Shën-Pjetrit Karlin Anjou si mbret të Siçiljes. Ai kishte ardhë n'Itali në krye të nji ushtërije franceze, e cila mundi forcat mercenare të Manfredit në betejën e Beneventos. Karli hyni triumfalisht në Napoli dhe u suell si nji zaptues pa shkrupulla kundrejt popullatës vendase. 



Anmiqsija kundër tij shkoi tue u shtue. Në Siçilje, që ishte qendra e rezistencës, u organizue nji komplot për të prue në fuqi nji nga nipat e mbretit Manfred. Ky ishte mbreti i Aragonës*, Don Pedro, i cili ishte martue me të bijën e trashëgimtaren e mbretit Manfred dhe ishte afrue me Perandorin e Bizantit, Mihail Paleologun, kundër Karlit Anjou, i cili kishte dalë si eksponenti i dinanstis latine të Stambollit. Sikur e pamë ma nalt, Karli kishte marrë titullin Mbret i Shqiptarve dhe po gatitej me debarkue në Shqipni. Pikërisht në at kohë Don Pedro, me ndihmën financjare të Paleologut, kurdisi planin e nji spedite ushtarake kundër Siçiljes, mirpo para se flota aragonase të nisej prej Barçelonës, populli i Palermos bani vet nji kryengritje që njifet në histori si "Vesprat Siçiljane", mbasi ndodhi më 31 Mars 1282.



Duka I Palermos u çue peshë tue pa nji grup francezësh që mundoheshin me rrëmbye nji nuse që shkonte në Kishën e Santo-Spirito, jashtë mureve të qytetit. Kupa e vuejtjeve dhe e poshtnimeve ishte mbushë deri në buzë. Ata që panë sqenën e keqpërdorimit të nji vajze të rë me duvak të bardhë bërtitën "vdekje Francezve". I gjith qyteti vrapoi si nji sahat i kurdisun, kështjella u zaptue dhe para mbarimit të ditës 2000 francezët e Palermos ishin masakrue. Kryengritja u përhap në krahina dhe, me pushtimin e Messinës më 28 Prill, e gjith Siçilja ishte librue nga sundimi i huej. Tue pasë frikën e nji kundërsulmi hakmarrës të Karlit Anjou, Siçiljanët ftuen Don Pedron me marrë kunorën si trashëgimtar i Manfredit. N'at mes, i biri i madh i Don Pedros, Jaku, hypi në fronin e Aragonës, dhe ai dërgoi të vëllan Frederikun të mbretnonte në Siçilje. Dinastija Aragoneze mbajti vetëm kunorën e Siçiljes gjatë tanë nji shekulli, ndërsa dinastija e Karlit Anzhu vazhdonte me sundue mbretnin e Napolit. Më 1421 mbretnesha e Napolit, Joanna e II, e cila nuk kishte fëmijë, adoptoi si trashëgimtar rnbretin Alfons t'Aragonës dhe Siçiljes. Por ndën presjonin e Papës dhe të princave t'Italis, ajo ndërroi mendjen dhe preferoi Ludovikun e II-të të dinastis Angjevine. Mbasi ky i fundit vdiq para Joannës, ajo emnoi si trashëgimtar të fronit vllan e tij, Renë de Provence. Por mbreti Alfons i Aragonës vazhdoi me e quejtë vehten trashëgimtar të mbretnis së Napolit dhe, mbas vdekjes së Joannes, u nisë për me e shtie në dorë. Halli asht se, tue dashtë me prue në vënd ambicjen e tij, Alfonsi ra në luftë me Genovezët, të cilët e zunë rob dhe e prunë në Milano. Filipi, Duka i Milanos, u bind nga argumentat e Alfonsit se ishte marrëzi për të me lidhë aleancë me Francezët për të prue dinastin Angjevine në krye të mbretnis së Napolit. Kështu që Filipi e la Alfonsin të lirë dhe e ndihmoi me vazhdue luftën. Kaluen gjashtë vjet lufte dhe përpjekjesh para se Alfonsi i V bashkoi përsëri mbretnit e Napolit dhe të Siçiljes ndën shpatën e tij. Ky ishte Alfons Shpirtmadhi, të cilit Skënderbeu iu drejtue për ndihmë mbas fitores së tij të kushtueshme kundër Sulltan Muratit. Nji traktat aleance u nënshkrue në Gaeta më 26 Mars 1451. Mbas sistemit feodal t'asaj kohe, Skënderbeu u proklamue sa për formë vasali i Alfonsit të V dhe u angazhue t'i paguente nji shumë të hollash vit për vit. Mbreti i Naplit, nga ana e tij, muer përsipër t'i dërgonte Lidhjes Shqiptare nji fuqi ushtarake të caktueme dhe ndihmë financjare për të vazhdue luftën kundër Osmanllive. Në krye të trupave aragoneze u emnue nji gjeneral luftëtar, i cili u vendos në Krujë. Traktatin e nënshkruen edhe princat shqiptar të tjerë dhe Lidhja e Lleshit u riorganizue me Skënderbeun si kryekomandant i kunorës së Aragonës, me nji pensjon prej 1500 dukatë në vit. Nji fuqi simbolike prej 100 ushtarësh katalanë zuni vend në kështjellën e Krujës dhe qëndroi atje deri mbas vdekjes së Skënderbeut. Mbas çdo fitoreje që korrte kundër Turqve, Skënderbeu i dërgonte Alfonsit nji pjesë të
plaçkës që mbetej në duert e Shqiptarve, por asnji haraç në të holla. Traktati I Gaetas ishte sajue si guri themeltar I kryqëzatës kundër Sulltanit, tue ndjekë gjurmat e prijësit norman Robert Guiscard . Por kjo ndërmarrje dështoi dhe ushtërija aragoneze nuk debarkoi në Durrës. Skënderbeu vazhdoi të jet zot në tokën e vet dhe u trajtue nga mbreti i Napolit si aleat me të drejta të barabarta. Mjerisht, disa nga bashkëpuntorët ma të ngushtë të Skënderbeut e interpretuen traktatin e Gaetas si prammin e nji zgjedhe te huej. Intngat e anmikut nga Edrenja dhe te Venedikut shfrytzuen sa mujten ket vale pakenaqesije dhe Shqipnija u kercenue nga rrebeshi i vellavrasjes. Vendi i yne shpetoi nga kjo katastrofe* e tille me nderhymjen e Kryepeshkopit te Durresit Imzot Engjellit, i cili u ngarkue nga Papa Nikolla i V me pajtue grindjen ne mes te Shqiptarve.



Viti 1451 u shenue me nji ngjarje te hareshme qe ishte martesa e Skenderbeut. Mbretnesha e Shqiptarve u ba Andronika ose Donika, e cila ishte e bija e Gjergj Arianitit, princit te Vlones dhe Kanines. Kjo mertese prum me vehte pajtimin e Skenderbeut me shtepin e Arianitve qe kishte marre anen e Venedikut mbas krizes se vitit 1450. Nusja pruni nji paje te çmueshme mbi te cilen auktoret e asaj kohe nuk japin hollesina. Martesa politike e Skenderbeut bani disa te pakenaqun ne mes te krenve Shqiptar, dhe sidomos te kater djemt' e Arianitit, nipin e Skenderbeut Hamze Kastriotin, i cili ishte rtite ne fë muhamedane, dhe parin e Dukagjinit. Kta te fundit, Venediku mundohej me i nxite me nji menyre ose me nji tjeter, ta luftonin poziten e Gjergj Kastriotit si mbretin pa kunore te kombit Shqiptar. Kur u zbulue nji komplot per vrasien e Skenderbeut dhe dyshimi ra mbi Dukagjinet, Shqipnija ment u zhyte ne vllavrasje. Papa ngarkoi Peshkopin e Drishtit me prue pajtimin ne mes te pans shqiptare. Misjoni i tij u kunorzue me sukses kur Dukagjinet provuen se nuk kishin gisht ne komplot. Auktoret e vertete
te komplotit nuk u zbuluen kurr ose emnat e tyne nuk u shpallen botmsht. E vetemja disfate serjoze qe pesoi Skenderbeu gjate karrjeres se tij ngadhnjimtare ishte ne rrethimin e Beratit te okupuem nga nji garnizon i ushteris turke. NJI kontigjent napoletan prej 200 vetesh ishte dergue per te forcue ushten e Skenderbeut pre) 12 000 trimash. Berati u rrethue nga te kater anet, u vune ne vepnim aparatet e atehershem per te rrafe muret e kalas dhe ma ne fund u çel nji vend per kalimin e ushteris. Komandanti I garnizonit turk ofroi me u dorzue mbrenda 11 ditve po te mos i vinte den atehere ndonji ndihme nga jashte. Keshilli i luftes vendosi me e pranue ket dorzim me kushte. Skenderbeu la kampin e ushteris shqiptare dhe u nis per nji fushate tjeter. Kalimi i ditve te gjata pa asnji veprim çthun disiplinen ne radhet e kreshnikeve te Kastriotit. Kur, pa prite e pa kujtue, 40.000 kalores Turq nden komanden e Isa Bej Evrenozit plakosen ushterin Shqiptare dhe grine me shpate sa muejten, tue mos lane gjalle as komandantin, Muzake Topija. 



Si rezultat i kesaj katastrofe, filluen dezertimet ne anen e armikut. Ai qe shkaktoi idhnimin, dhe asht e vertete me thane, pikllimin ma te madh ishte Moisiu I Dibres, gienerali ma i afte i Gjergj Kastriotit. Bashke me Moisin, u hudhen me Turqet edhe Hamze Kastrioti dhe dy Dukagjinet. Gjergj Araniti shkoi me Venedikasit. Gjin Muzaka i shpjegon kto dezertime tue thane se Skenderbeu kishte fillue politiken e centralizimit te shtetit, tue aneksue krahinat qe ata sundomn ne baze te sistemit feodal Gjergj Kastriotin e detyruen rrethanat historike me ndjeke at politike, mbasi ishte e vetemja menyre per me iu ba balle sulmeve turke. Densa Shqipnija ishte e ndame ne principata te vogla autonome, Skenderbeu ishte ne rrezik qe te mbetej vetem ne diten ma te keqe. Urtesija dhe larkpamja e herojt tone te pavdekshem u provue aty per aty kur Moisi Dibrani marshoi kunder Shqipnis ne krye te nji ushterije turke, e cila u derrmue para se te shkelte ne token arbnore.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Moisiu u kthye në Krujë i penduem dhe i kërkoi ndjesë prijësit të kombit. Skënderbeu zemërluani u tregue burrë shteti i vërtetë dhe e fali dezertuesin që i kishte ra ndër kambë. Prej asaj kohe Moisiu luftoi trimnisht për kauzën kombtare deri ditën që pësoi vdekjen e martirit nga dora e anmikut.  



Gjergj Kastrioti muer hakun e disfatës së Beratit më 1457, kur Sulltani dërgoi nji ushtëri prej 80.000 vetësh për me i dhanë grushtin e vdekjes. Skënderbeu manevroi në mënyrë që t'u linte Turqve përshtypjen se nuk guxonte me iu dalë përpara dhe u vërsul përmbi ta si shqiponja kur nuk e prisnin. Humbjet e anmikut besohet të ken arrijtë 15.000 deri 30.000 të vramë. Hamzë Kastrioti kishte ardhë me ushtërin turke për me u ba sundimtar i Shqipnis ndën hijen e Sulltanit. Ai u zue rob dhe u mbyll në kështjellën e Krujës. Skënderbeu tregoi edhe nji herë shpirtmadhësin e tij tue falë tradhëtin e të nipit, të cilin e kishte dashtë aq shumë. Mbas kësaj fitorje të rë që habiti botën, aq ma tepër sepse ishte e papritun, Papa Kalikst i III emnoi Gjergj Kastriotin si kryekapedan të Selis së Shenjtë. Në nji letër drejtue Perandorit të Gjermanis, Frederikut të III, Shefi suprem* i Krishtenimit e cilson Skënderbeun si luftëtar të palodhun dhe si Ushtar të Krishtit me krahun e pathyeshëm. Në nji rast tjetër, Papa Kalikst i III flet për "birin tonë të shtrenjtë Skënderbeun fisnik, mbretin e Shqipnis". Më 1460 Gjergj Kastrioti pat rastin me I shpërblye trashëgimtarit të Alfonsit të V, mbretit Ferdinand të Napolit, ndihmën bujare që i kishte dhanë i ati. Alfons Shpirtmadhi vdiq me 1458 tue lanë si trashëgimtar Ferdinandin, birin e tij pa kunorë. Papa Kalikst i III, i cili ishte prej origjine spanjolle, e kishte marrë mbretin e Napolit në gazep për shkak se ai nuk deshi me marrë pjesë në Kryqzatën kundër Turqve dhe dërgoi flotën kundër Gjenovezve. Anmiqsija e papajtueshme e Alfonsit e kishte nxitë Republikën detare të Gjenovës me u afrue me dinastin angjevine. Në vitin e vdekjes së Alfonsit, Gjon Anjou u proklamue mbreti protektor* i Gjenovës. Nji mot ma vonë ai organizoi speditën ushtarake për të zaptue Napolin. Lufta vazhdoi dy vjet por Napoli nuk ra në duert e Gjonit. Megjithatë Ferdinandi nuk e ndjente vehten të sigurtë mbi fron, mbasi ishte i kërcënuem nga baronët feodal t'Italis së Jugut. Papa Piu i II, i cili kishte zanë vendin e Kaliksit të III, duel përkrahës i Ferdinandit dhe ftoi Gjergj Kastriotin me i ardhë në ndihmë. Para se me u nisë për n'Itali, Skënderbeu stabilizoi marrëdhanjet me Venedikun, tue nënshkrue nji traktat aleance të vërtetë. Me porosin e Shenjtëris të tij Piu i n, Kryepeshkopi i Durrësit Imzot Pal Engjëlli bani pajtimin me Dukagjinët. Ma në fund, u nënshkrue edhe nji armëpushim dy vjetësh me Sulltan Muratin. 



Kur u bindë se Shqipnija ishte sigurue kundër anmiqve të jashtëm dhe ngatërresave të mbrendshme, Skënderbeu bani pregatitjet për speditën e Italis. Princi i Tarantos, i cili ishte në krye të lidhjes së Baronve t'Italis, u mundue ta bante Skënderbeun me heqë dorë nga kjo punë, tue i tregue se Ferdinandi nuk i kishte të gjata si Mbret i Napolit. Skënderbeu e kishte kuptue pozitën e tij të pashpresë, por nuk donte me lanë në baltë në ditën e rrezikut trashëgimtarin e aleatit të tij ma të nderuem. 1 shkroi princit të Tarantos për të hudhë poshtë propozimet e tij dhe mbaroi tue thanë: "Jam mik i virtytit dhe nuk lakmoj begatin". Në verën e vitit 1461 Skënderbeu u nis me det në krye të speditës shqiptare për në Raguzë ku banonte nji koloni e fortë shqiptare. Senati i qytetit i bani nji pritje madhështore. Mbasi pushoi disa dit, Skënderbeu u nis për në Barletta, ku debarkoi me nji fuqi prej 3000 kalorësh dhe ushtarë të zgjedhun. Nënkomandant I kësaj fuqije ishte i nipi i Gjergj Kastriotit, Gjon Ballsha. Pozita e Ferdinandit ishte gadi e pashpresë. Pa bjerrun asnji minutë, Skëndebeu filloi veprimin për të shpëtue Barletlën që kishin rrethue anmiqt e Ferdinandit me Princin e Tarantos në krye. Me sulmin e vrullshëm të fuqive shqiptare rrethimi i Barlettës u thye dhe Skënderbeu bani kërdin në mes të ushtëris anmike, ndërsa ajo po tërhiqej e demoralizueme. Shpejtësia e rrufeshme e manevrimit dhe dora e sigurtë në drejtimin e sulmeve I fituen Skënderbeut admirimin e mahnitun të gjith atyne që e vëzhguen. "Emni dhe lajmi i ardhjes së tij, - shkruen nji historian i asaj kohe, - jo vetëm që shkatërroi gjith planet e anmikut, por mbushi tanë Italin me famën dhe ngadhnjimin e tij". Mirënjoftja e mbretit Ferdinand nuk kishte ma kufi. Ai e quejti Skënderbeun "Babë" dhe i dha në posedim të përhershëm Tranin dhe San Giovanni Rotondon n'Italin e Jugut. Fitoret e Gjergj Kastriotit në Barletta dhe mandej në Trani e kthyen fatin e luftës në favor të mbretit lë Napolit. Ushtërija e Ferdinandit kaloi në ofensivë dhe, ma në fund, rezistenca e Baronëve t'Italis u dërrmue. N'at kohë Skënderbeu vrapoi me u kthye në Shqipni, mbasi ishte dukë në horizont rreziku i nji ofensive të re turke.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Karakteri i Skënderbeut dhe cilsit e tij si prijës luftarak



Gjergj Kastrioti ishte gadi 40 vjeç kur u ba prijësi i kombit shqiptar në luftën kundër invaduesit otoman. Fuqija e tij fizike dhe shkathtësija mendore ishin në kulm. I gjatë, i hijshëm, me shtat të derdhun si nji statujë, me tipare të skalituna dhe nji pamjf- madhështore, Skënderbeut i kishte dhanë Zoti nji fuqi vigani dhe shpejtësin e nji atleti te përsosun në lëvizje. Ishte nji gjeni i lindun përsa i përket artit të luftës dhe nji luftëtar I pashoq për trimnin dhe aftësin e tij më iu prie të tjerve. Asnji armë lufte e atij shekulli nuk kishte sekrete për Skënderbeun, por ai çquhej sidomos në përdorimin e shpatës së tij të gjatë dhe të përkulun, nji shpatë që çdo njeri tjetër memzi e ngrinte me të dy duert. Mbasi ishte aq i fortë dhe I shëndoshë, i pëlqente me hangër dhe me pi boll, por kënaqej me pak orë gjumë, tue mos e pasë për gja me fjetë atje ku të qëllonte. Dëfrimet e zakonshëm të jetës nuk i interesonin fort dhe ai gjente prehje në sportin e njeriut të aksjonit si gjueti, vrapim kuejsh dhe ojnat ushtarake që I ndihmonin me mbajtë trupin në formë të mirë dhe me ushqye burimet e energjis të tij të pashterueshme. Guximi i tij në sheshin e luftës mund të dukej krejt i çmendun sikur të mos ishte shoqnue nga gjakftotësija dhe gjykinu i mprefet që e vinin gjithmonë në gjendje me e dominue situatën dhe me sigurue fitoren. Hypun mbi kalin e tij të bardhë dhe me shpatën gadi për të prë kryet e anmikut, Skënderbeu u printe trimave shqiptar dhe ndodhej gjithnji në vendin e rrezikut ma të madh, tue përbuzë vdekjen me nji qetësi shpirtnore që nuk mund të përfytyrohej. Kishte shpëtue gjallë gadi për nji fije kaq shpesh saqë njerzija kujtonin se ishte efekti i nji mrekullije të Zotit. Skënderbeu muer vetëm nji herë nji varrë në shpatull, tue u rrëzue prej kalit ndërsa e rrethuen trimat shqiptar. Mbrenda pak sekondave e mblodhi vehten dhe vazhdoi luftën. Gjergj Kastrioti ishte i pamëshirshëm me anmiqtë por gjithmonë i gatshëm me falë ata që i kishin ba keq dhe që i kërkonin ndjesë. Besa shqiptare ishte parimi i kodit tonë moral që ai çmonte ma tepër, dhe nuk ishte punë që t'i shmangej edhe sikur të rrezikonte me bjerrë gjithçka. Në përgjigjen që i dërgoi Princit të Tarantos, i cili e ftonte me braktisë mbretin e Napolit në fatin e tij, Skënderbeu thoshte: "Na që kemi pa kaq të mira nga Naltmadhnija e Tij, i ndjeri mbret Alfons, do të baheshim me turp dhe do të na nxihej faqja si njerëz të pabesë dhe pa mirënjoftje sikur të mos i shtrinim dorën të birit në ditën që ka nevojë". Gjergj Kastrioti i kishte kushtue vehten liris dhe mirëqenjes së popullit me nji vetmohim të plotë. Qëllimi i tij ishte jo vetëm t'i mbronte nga sulmet e anmikut të huej por edhe t'i bashkonte si nji komb të pamvarun. Tue dashtë me veprue si nji prijës kombëtar dhe jo si nji shef feodal Skënderbeu shkaktoi anmiqsin e disa nga krenët ma të fuqishëm të Shqipnis, të cilët donin të ushtronin nji pushtet absolut në krahinat e tyne dhe nuk ngurruen të dezertonin në fazën ma të kritikëshme të luftës kundër Turqve. Gjergj Kastrioti ishte nji Katolik i divotshëm dhe i frymëzuem nga forca morale që ngriti valën e Kryqzatave në shekujt e maparshëm. Në çdo rast të jetës së tij ai u mundue të vepronte simbas urdhnave të fes kristiane. Dëshiri i tij ma i flakët ishte me fitue zemrat e njerzve me mirësin, drejtësin dhe bujarin e tij, se me i dominue me anë të frikës dhe të interesit material. Tue iu drejtue nji dit trimave shqiptar Skënderbeu u tha (simbas tekstit të Barletit përkthye nga Fan Noli):



Kapedanë dhe ushtarë trima". S'është as e re, as e papritun pamja që kam sot përpara syve. Ashtu si ju kujtonja, ashtu ju gjeta, stërnipër të thjeshtë të një race të vjetër dhe bujare, trima dhe besnikë të patronditur të vendit dhe të mbretit tuaj. Edhe jam i lumtur tani që mund t'ju hap zemrën time. Ju thom pa u mburrur që, sa kam rrojtur, kam patur gjithnjë këtë mall për atdhenë dhe këtë dëshirë për lirinë. Kur më ftuat për këtë vepër nga shërbimi I Sulltanit, kisha në zemër atë dëshirë që kishit edhe Ju. Juve ndofta ju shkoi nga mëndja që e kisha harruar vëndin, edhe nderin, edhe lirinë, kur ju ktheva prapa të helmuar, pa ju dhënë asnjë shpresë dhe pa ju treguar asnjë ndjenjë bujare dhe shpirtmadhe. Po unë sillesha me atë mënyrë, se ashtu e deshte shpëtimi i juaj dhe i imi, se puna ish e tillë se duhej bërë dhe jo thënë, se e shikonja që kishit më tepër nevojë për frë sesa për shtyrje. Jua fsheha planet e mia dhe s'jua çfaqa dëshirën që kisha në zemër aq vjet, jo se s'u kisha besim, jo se s'jua dinja shpirtin, po se ju ishit të parët që e hothtë zjarrin dhe u futtë në këtë valle; po se puna duhej mejtuar thellë, se duheshin gjetur mjetet, se duhej zgjedhur koha e mirë. Ndryshe do të derdhej gjak më kotë dhe përfundimi do t'ish nji robëri me e keqe se e para. Dhe ahere çdo shpresë për të nesërmen fluturonte; se nji punë si kjo niset njiherë e mirë; dhe në mos vaftë mbarë, rasja dhe mjetet për ta nisur ikin e s'kthehen kurrë prapë. Prandaj s'ja tregonja planin tim as vetes sime dhe ruhesha mos me shkiste gjuha dhe më dëgjonin muret. Kam për dëshmor Hamzën, tim nip, që e kam pasur këshilltar, përkrahës dhe shok armësh, me ca të tjerë të pakë, me besnikërin e të cilve e vumë këtë plan në vepërim. Tani, ndonëse rronim e hanim bashkë dhe kishim një zemër dhe një shpirt, me gjithë këtë asnjë nga këta s'më kish dëgjuar kurrë të zë n'gojë atdhenë, lirinë dhe krishtërimin, gjersa ardhi rasa në betejë të Nishit. Lirinë mund ta kishit fituar me trimërinë tuaj nuk i mungojnë burrat, po ju pëlqeu ta prisni nga dora e ime, ndonëse vonë, se kështu ndofta desh vet i madhi Zot. Se është me të vërtetë çudi që trima kryelartë si ju, të rritur në liri, duruat kaq kohë robërin e barbarve, duke pritur të më shikoni një ditë në krye tuaj. Po vallë, a e meritonj këtë titull të bukur të çlironjësit që kini mirësinë të më jipni? Lirinë s'jua solla unë, po e gjeta këtu, në mes tuaj. Posa shkela këmbën këtu, posa dëgjuat emrin, renttë që të gjithë, më dualtë përpara kush e kush më shpejtë, sikur t'ishin ngritur nga varret atërit, vëllezërit, bijtë tuaj, sikur të kishte zbritë nga qielli vetë Perëndia. Më prittë me aq dashuri dhe gëzim, më sualltë aq shërbime të çmuara e pa numër, sa më bëtë më tepër ju robin tuaj sesa unë të lirë ju. Këtë mbretëri, këtë qytet nuk jua dhashë unë, po ju gjeta t'armatosur, lirinë e kishit kudo, në krahërore, në ballë, në shpata e në ushtat; si gardjan besnikë t'emëruar prej tim eti, ja ma vutë mbi krye këtë kunorë, ju ma dhatë në dorë këtë shpatë, ju më bëtë zot të kësaj mbretërije, të cilën ma ruajtët me aq besë, me aqë kujdes, me aq mundime. Shpjermëni tani, me ndihmën e perëndisë, që ta çlirojmë tërë Shqipërinë. Pjesën më të madhe, pothuaj tërë punën, e mbaruat: Kruja dhe tërë krahina e saj u fitua; Dibra dhe Malësitë u bashkuan me ne; anmikut s'i mbeti as emëri, as shënjat në fushat tona; qëndrojnë vetëm fortesat. Kam shpresë t'i marrim edhe këto me hir a me pahir, me dhelpëri a me trimëri, ndonëse garnizonet turke janë më të forta dhe kështjellat janë vendosur si shkëmbenj të ashpër dhe të paafruarshëm. Armiku është i rrethuar, i dëshpëruar, dhe s'i kanë mbetur veçse muret e fortesave. Po për këto do të këshillohemi e do të përfundojmë më nurë kur të vemi në vënt e kur të kemi armët në dorë dhe anmikun përpara, sesa tani për së largu dhe pa ditur se ç'kemi përballë. Do të nisim nga Petrela më parë, jo se kjo është më e lehtë për t'u fituar - përkundër është një fortesë prej natyre dhe ka një garnizon të fortë - po se ndodhet më afër kryeqytetit, dhe jam I sigurt që lajma e mirë e ngjarjeve në Krujë ua ka ngrirë gjakun armiqve. Të tmerruar nga trimërija e juaj dhe nga çkatërrimi I garnizonit të Krujës, ndofta do të na lëshojnë fortesën më të mirë; në mos, po do t'i shtrëngojmë të na e japin me të keq. Një gjë vetëm duhet të keni nër mënt: në mos e marrshim Petrellën, asnjë nga ne s' duhet të kthehet prapë i gjallë. Ngrehni pra flamurin përpara, dhe rrëfehuni burra si ngahera. Perëndia, si gjer tani, ashtu edhe paskëtaj, do të na ndilnmojë dhe do të na nxjerrë faqebardhë. 0 Burrani!"

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Kujdesja për ushtërin ishte kasaveti ma i madh i Skënderbeut. Ai dijti me përfitue nga eksperjenca e vet pranë Sulltanit, tue krijue nji ushtëri të zgjedhun dhe të përhershme mbas modelit të Jeniçerve. Por ai nuk kishte nevojë me përdorë metodën barbare të grabitjes së djemve të mitun nga gjiu i familjes për me i mbyllë në kazermat, mbasi çdo Shqiptar lakmonte me shërbye si ushtar i përhershëm i prijësit t'adhuruem të kombit. Kjo ushtëri kombtare, që ishte rekrutue mbas listave të hartueme nga Skënderbeu vet, nuk kapërcente të dhjetmijët. N'at kohë nuk kishte as kazerma dhe ushtarët banonin nëpër shtëpijat e tyne. Kur vinte lajmi se nji ushtëri turke po i afrohej kufinit epej kushtrimi nga kështjella e Krujës dhe trimat e Kastriotit vraponin nëpër vendet që iu ishin caktue. Kryetarët e familjeve sunduese shqiptare, që kishin aderue në kombëtare në krye të forcave armate të tyne. Por faktori vendimtar në fitoret e Skënderbeut ishte garda e tij personale, e cila përbahej nga dy a tre mijë kalorës. Kjo ishte e vetëmja armë që mund t'iu bante ballë Turqve, të cilët ishin kalorës të lindun. Tue përdorë taktikën e sulmeve të befta me trimat e hypun në kuaj që shkonin si vetëtima, Skënderbeu shkaktonte rrëmujën dhe panikun në mes të kambsoris anmike, qoftë në marshim e sipër, qoftë kur kishte rrethue nji kështjellë. Në fushë të hapët ai manevronte në mënyrë që me drejtue ushtërin anmike në nji tokë të përshtatun, ku mund t'i vërsulej me kalorësit si shkaba dhe t'i grinte copë-copë. Gjithmonë në ballë të ushtëris gjatë këtyne betejave legjendare, Gjergj Kastrioti korrte fitoren vetëm me prezencën e tij, tue u futë tmerrin ushtarve t'anmikut. Turqët kishin të drejtë me i pasë frikën, mbasi Skënderbeu nuk njifte mëshirë kur ishte tue luftue. Kjo shpjegohet me faktin se anmiku ishte i tillë jo vetëm nga kombsija, por edhe nga feja, dhe kodi moral I Mesjetës nuk u vinte asnji kufizim kristjanve që luftonin kundër muhamedanve. Tue mos lypë nga të tjerët ma shum sesa ishte gadi të bante vet, Skënderbeu adhurohej nga ushtarët e tij, të cilët I bindeshin me nji vetmohim të plotë. Ai vet kujdesej mbas çdo fitoreje që seicili të merrte pjesën që i takonte nga plaçka e zanun prej anmikut. Ai u epte shpërblimin moral, që ishte ma i çmueshëm, atyne oficerve dhe ushtarve që ishin dallue ma tepër për guxim dhe trimni, tue i ftue në tryezën e tij dhe tue pi për shëndetin e tyne. Rrallë iu desht të përdorte autoritetin e tij si kryetar kundrejt misave të paris shqiptare, që luftonin ndën komandën e tij për kauzën kombtare. Ai imponohej gadi gjithnji me forcën e karakterit të tij, me gjykimin e pagabueshëm, me aftësin e tij si mjeshtër në artin e luftës dhe me shembullin që epte, t'ue dalë gjithmonë vet përpara. Por Gjergj Kastrioti nuk përbuzte kurr mendimin e prijësve të tjerë të luftës kombëtare. Para çdo beteje me randësi ai mblidhte këshillin e luftës që përbahej nga gjeneralët e ushtëris dhe pjestarët e Lidhjes Shqiptare dhe vendosnin së bashku planet strategjike mbas nji bisedimi të hapët dhe të imtë. Në rastin e rrethimit të Beratit më 1455, Skënderbeu iu përulë vendimit të shumicës me pranue ofertën për armëpushim të garnizonit turk megjithqë vet ishte i bindun se po bahej nji gabim fatal. Faktet e provuen se kishte pasë të drejtë dhe Skënderbeu e pagoi tue pësue të vetmen disfatë të karrjerës së tij. Fama e Gjergj Kastriotit ishte përhapë në tanë botën Kristiane. Ndërsa mbretën dhe krenë feodal t'Evropës ishin zhytë në grindje dhe rivalitete personale sa mos me pa rrezikun që kërcënonte mbarë Krishtenimin, shum 'njerëz të thjeshtë të atyne viseve ishin enthuzjasmue nga qindresa heroike e Shqiptarve ndën udhëheqjen gjenjale të fatosit kombtar. Shum qytetarë t'Evropës Kristiane, e tue përfshie edhe Anglezë, kishin vrapue në kështjellën e Krujës për të luftue si ushtarë të Gjergj Kastriotit. Nuk asht nji ekzagjerim me thanë se Skënderbeu ishte nga klasa e heronjve legjendar, të cilët penda e Plutarkut i ka ba të pavdekshëm. Kësaj i duhet shtue se Skënderbeu ishte pjestar i fundit i kësaj falange që nuk dinte se ç'asht frika dhe që jetonte për të luftue për idealin e liris dhe të mirën e nji populli që e kishte zgjedhë si prijës. Merita e tij ma e madhe asht se ai jetoi në praku i shoqnis moderne dhe se u frymzue nga feja kristiane. Gjatë nji çerek shekull, ai luftoi për të mos lanë që Shqipnija dhe Gadishulli Balkanik të ckeputeshin nga vathi I qytetnimit perendimor per disa shekuj.

----------


## dodoni

Skenderbeu, botohet pas 50 viteve
I jane dashur pak me shume se 50 vjet historianit Kristo Frasheri, per te bere nje nga punet me te medha te historise shqiptare. Vepra, me e plote kushtuar heroit kombetar Skenderbeut, prej pak ditesh, eshte ne duart e publikut shqiptar. E cila per here te pare na tregon sesi ka qene heroi yne i vertete. Duke hequr llustren e shekujve dhe duke dhene deri ne imtesi, pamjen dhe karakterin njerezor te heroit, shqiptaret kane mundesi qe per here te pare te gjykojne realisht per nje Skenderbe ndryshe 

Ben Andoni

Gjeja me e zakonshme, qe mund te degjosh nga goja e shqiptareve, eshte nje histori per Skenderbeun. Ndoshta, kjo ka qene ajo qe e ka mbajtur aq te stakuar per vite me rradhe, historiografine shqiptare, per te mos 'u marre' realisht me figuren me te madhe perfaqesuese te vendit. Nderkohe, kjo nuk e pengoi historianin e njohur Kristo Frasherin, qe t'i kushtonte nje nga veprat e jetes se tij, kryeheroit te shqiptareve Skenderbeut. Botuar se fundi nga Akademia e Shkencave te Shqipqerise dhe "TOENA", publiku ka ne dore nje nga veprat me te kompletuar, te kohes drejtuar heroit kombetar. Dhe detyra e tij ishte titanike. Plot 50 vjet me pare, ai filloi te mendonte per vepren e jetes se tij, qe do te ishte studimi mbi jeten dhe vepren e Skenderbeut. "Ne ate kohe, ai nuk anoi,- flet autori ne veten e trete- as ne entuziasmin e tepruar te Budes per Barletin, as nga gjykimi i pameshirshem i Fr.Babinger per Biemmin". Dhe, autori ashtu si do te pranoje edhe vete shtrihet mes dy autoreve te njohur. Fillimisht per autorin ka qene e pamundur qe te punohej, pa pasur Barletin ne nje krah dhe Biemmin ne anen tjeter. "Por, me vone per ta shpetuar Heroin dhe luften epike te shek XV nga kritikat, qe u beheshin Barletit si panegjirik dhe Biemmi-t falsifikat, me lindi pyetja, nese mund te trajtohej nje histori e Skenderbeut dhe e epopese se shek XV, duke u mbeshtetur vetem ne burimet dokumentare bashkekohore, pa shfrytezuar dy biografet e diskutueshem". 

Autori ndryshe nga te gjithe paraardhesit u nis qe ne periudhen para Skenderbeut dhe vazhdoi me grumbullimin live te dokumentave pergjate te gjithe shekullit te 15-te. Per 50 vjet me rradhe, ai nuk nguron qe te shfletoje gjithshka, qe ka eren e vjetersise te shekullit te 15. Sepse sfida e autorit ishte ndryshe. Kete rruge pak a shume kishte bere Fan Noli dhe kishte mundur, qe me dokumentacionin e mbledhur te shqyrtonte tre rrethimet e Krujes. Qe mjaftonin per te ngritur ne piedestal heroin. Ndersa per profesor Frasherin perballja me Skenderbeun kishte te bente edhe me perpjekjet per te perballur skeptiket e ndryshem, qe lidheshin me historine dhe figuren e heroit tone. Dhe autori arriti te mblidhte nje pjese te madhe te dokumentacionit, per te ngritur nje ngrehine te shekullit te heroit, shekullit te XV. Materiali voluminoz u referohej akteve shqiptare dhe te huaja, perendimore dhe lindore te vjelura nga historine te ndryshem ne arkivat e Venedikut, Raguzes, Romes, Napolit, Milanos, Barcelones, Parisit, Ankarase dhe Stambollit. Ky material, per te plotesuar vertetesine eshte plotesuar edhe nga kronistet osmane, bizantine dhe italiane te shek XV. Ai permban edhe shume shkrime memoralistike dhe leterkembimi te Skenderbeut. Ishte Skenderbeu i lavderuar por edhe i share. Deshira e autorit eshte qe te botoje edhe nente vellimet me materialet dokumentare, qe do ndihmojne per sqarimin e figures se tij. Keshtuqe, Skenderbeu i Frasherit mbetet nje Skenderbe natyral, me te mirat dhe te keqiat e tij. Kjo, ndryshe nga paraardhesit, i pare ne te gjitha rrafshet: si burre shteti, si ligjvenes, si administrator, deri fizikisht. Historia e Frasherit fillon perpara vete Skenderbeut dhe mbyllet me te sotmen. Simbolikisht, kushdo ka gjetur tashme nje trase gati per te ardhmen.

Merita e Profesor Frasherit eshte se per here te pare u mbeshtetet ne vepren e tij nga burime thjesht dokumentare. Kaq do te mjaftoje, qe Skenderbeu i Akademise se Shkencave te jete per te sqaruar dhe per te pastruar figuren e vertete te heroit kombetar.

Cfare permban Vepra

Shqiperia ne pragun e pushtimit osman; Pushtimi turk i Shqiperise; Nga ishin Kastriotet;Gjon Kastrioti dhe rinia e Skenderbeut; Nga statusi i vasalitetit ne rregjimin e timarit; Skenderbeu ne pragun e kryengritjes clirimtare; Kryengritja e pergjithshme; Kuvendi i Lezhes dhe Beteja e Torviollit; Skenderbeu ne lufte me turqit dhe me venedikasit; Rrethmi i pare, i dyte, i trete i Krujes; Formimi i shtetit shqiptar te pavarur; Flamuri i Skenderbeut; Kanunet e Skenderbeut; Kruja, kryeqyteti i shtetit te Skenderbeut; Skenderbeu si njeri; Portreti autentik i Skenderbeut; Marredhenie Nderkombetare te Skenderbeut; Sulltan Fatihu kunder Skenderbeut;Disfata e Beratit; Beteja e Ujebardhes; Armepushimi; Ekspedita ne Itali; Gjendja kulturore ne Shqiperi ne shekullin e XV; Marreveshje shqiptaro-venedikase; apogjeu i rezistences; Skenderbeu ne Rome dhe Napoli, Vdekja e Skenderbeut, Varri i Skenderbeut dhe vepra historike eSkenderbeut




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
23/02/2003 
Pershendetje 
Bashkimi ben fuqine 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

